# Any Surefire Z-series addicts out there?



## Captain Spaulding

There is a C2 addicts thread, so how about any of the Z-series variants? I know they are not quite as popular as the C2 or especially 6P but after having one, Im starting to wonder why.

I ended up purchasing one to host my new Nailbender XP-G High CRI drop in. I never used to really like the pics of the Z2, but after getting it home and slapping a 6PD bezel on it, I am in love! It seems like it is even more comfortable for the "Surefire / Rogers technique" as well.

Id like to see pics of any Z series variant... Maybe even some Cerakote ones that Oveready sells? Anybody?

Here is my new found love


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Any Z2 addicts out there?*

I figure that the older Z's count for your thread, right? There happens to be a nice 'user' 6Z within reach right now:






And my 7Z:






I used to be crazy about the C-series, but recently have come to prefer the Z's as my favorite SF's. My experience is comparable to yours, I thought that the Z's looked kind of odd compared to the C's, but after spending some time handling them, I was surprised just how nice they are to hold.


----------



## NotRegulated

*Re: Any Z2 addicts out there?*

I have two 6Z's, the predecessor to the Z2. I have been using them for years. They now are both running Malkoff M60/61's. I like them much better than the C2's for the Surefire/Rogers technique.

I also have a 7Z and a 9Z. More to come...


----------



## Captain Spaulding

*Re: Any Z2 addicts out there?*



Kestrel said:


> I figure that the older Z's count for your thread, right? There happens to be a nice 'user' 6Z within reach right now:
> 
> I used to be crazy about the C-series, but recently have come to prefer the Z's as my favorite SF's. My experience is comparable to yours, I thought that the Z's looked kind of odd compared to the C's, but after spending some time handling them, I was surprised just how nice they are to hold.



Haha, NICE. One just within reach! Looks good! That top one is a 6Z? ... that is still two cells, right?



NotRegulated said:


> I have two 6Z's, the predecessor to the Z2. I have been using them for years. They now are both running Malkoff M60/61's. I like them much better than the C2's for the Surefire/Rogers technique.
> 
> I also have a 7Z and a 9Z. More to come...


 
Wow, I learned something already. I never knew of the 6Z, 7Z, 9Z's at all! How many cells do these 7Z and 9Z's hold? Hard to tell in the picture.. 3 cells in the 7Z?


----------



## crossliner67

*Re: Any Z2 addicts out there?*









I lover my Z2 too. It's my workhorse torch.


----------



## angelofwar

*Re: Any Z2 addicts out there?*

Didn't know you had so many Z's NR. I'll post a pic of mine when I get home.


----------



## think2x

*Re: Any Z2 addicts out there?*

I'll post this one on behalf of JCalvert because it's actually his now and I don't think he does pictures.




BTW: It runs on 18650's


----------



## NotRegulated

*Re: Any Z2 addicts out there?*



Captain Spaulding said:


> Wow, I learned something already. I never knew of the 6Z, 7Z, 9Z's at all! How many cells do these 7Z and 9Z's hold? Hard to tell in the picture.. 3 cells in the 7Z?



The 6Z, 7Z and 9Z have all been discontinued for years. The only model that still lives is the 6Z's replacement...the Z2.

The 7Z is the CombatLight version of the 6R. The 7Z is powered by either the B65 NiCad battery stick or two CR123's with the supplied aluminum dummy spacer which is a little larger than a CR123 battery. The 7Z originally came with a R60 lamp assembly (also discontinued) but today a P60 Lamp will work just fine. The 7Z is a bit longer than a 9Z. I use 3x123's in my 7Z with a homemade spacer made from a cut down dummy 123 spacer.
This is the 123 spacer I purchased and cut down. 
Insert 3 CR123's into the 7Z. Measure the remaining space. Cut down the spacer to fit. Keep the nipple/positive end and cut off the remainder. Optional: I used shrink wrap on the cut end to clean it up a bit. If you use shrink wrap, make sure you leave enough bare aluminum exposed to make contact with the tailcap spring.

The 9Z uses 3xCR123 batteries and a P90 lamp.

Over the years, I have upgraded my 6Z's bezels and tailcaps to the same type used now on the Z2.

You can see the 6Z, 7Z and 9Z in a 1996 Surefire catalog HERE.


----------



## jcalvert

*Re: Any Z2 addicts out there?*



think2x said:


> I'll post this one on behalf of JCalvert because it's actually his now and I don't think he does pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: It runs on 18650's


 
Yep, that's mine (except for the bezel ring) and I already have three now and a G2Z Nitrolon and another Z2 on the way. I upgrade all the Z41s with McClicky switches from Oveready and I fill the heads with either a variety of Malkoff or Nailbender drop-ins. Then I add my own hand-made lanyards. I even switched out a couple of Z44 heads for the new Cryos head from "Ronac". Good stuff! Thanks for getting me started Jamie, I love 'em.

All the best,
John


----------



## Darvis

*Re: Any Z2 addicts out there?*

Maybe... just maybe..


----------



## leukos

*Re: Any Z2 addicts out there?*






I like the Z2 with a clip. If you remove the grip rings, this light is about the same diameter as the slim E series lights, very comfy in a cigar grip. Mine is bored for 18650 and runs a warm dual xpg drop-in.


----------



## angelofwar

*Re: Any Z2 addicts out there?*

Ok Captain...I'm coming out of the closet...but I still love my C2/C3's!!!

Left-to-Right: G2ZL/9ZR (W/ KX4)/6Z/9Z/Z2L (KX4)


----------



## Xacto

*Re: Any Z2 addicts out there?*

Count me in. I have four Z2 lights. At first, when I got my first one, I wasn't too happy holding the light. The first one has a Wolf Eyes dropin with I think 240 lumen. Over time, I started to like it more and more, got two for spares and a fourth genuine, unused Z2L at half the original retail price on evilbay (the seller got it for birthday, but prefers to keep his LED Lenser). That one with its P60L is my current EDC light and actually stopped my 6P rotation (surely for the moment only)





(The G2 will soon enter the EDC rotation because its summer, the light is lighter and the colors fits the summer garmet better) 

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## red_hackle

*Re: Any Z2 addicts out there?*

A little bit of Oveready Custom HA goodness...


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Any Z2 addicts out there?*



Captain Spaulding said:


> How many cells do these 7Z and 9Z's hold? Hard to tell in the picture.. 3 cells in the 7Z?


The 7Z's are essentially a 3.5 cell light (using the SF NiCad battery stick as noted previously). Here is a pic of the longer 7Z next to the three-cell 9Z:






And here's a better pic of my recently-added 'user' 6Z. I really like this light. 






Edit: CS, I've actually been kicking around the idea of creating a Z-series thread like this one, thanks for creating this thread. :thumbsup: How about broadening your thread title to include all the other great Z's?


----------



## angelofwar

*Re: Any Z2 addicts out there?*

May as well add this to the thread...


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

*Re: Any Z2 addicts out there?*


----------



## skyfire

*Re: Any Z2 addicts out there?*






Not exactly a Z2, its a polymer version G2Z with McClicky, and NB high CRI P4, single mode.

I like the feel of the Z2 more than the C2
I want to replace my Oveready C2 for a Z2, but they are out of stock of the "bronze". and dont know whether theyll ever make anymore.
Maybe Ill settle for the orange oveready Z2.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

*Re: Any Z2 addicts out there?*



Kestrel said:


> Edit: CS, I've actually been kicking around the idea of creating a Z-series thread like this one, thanks for creating this thread. :thumbsup: How about broadening your thread title to include all the other great Z's?



Done!

Wow, there is a lot of great info and history lessons already in this thread. Exactly what I'm looking for! I can't write now but later I'll read it all and respond. Thanks all!


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

*Re: Any Z2 addicts out there?*

No fair with all the 6Zs, 9Zs, etc... This was supposed to be a Z2 addict thread! You guys are all making me jealous... been looking for a mint 6Z for a little while now...

Shao


----------



## jp2515

*Re: Any Z2 addicts out there?*

So hows about a 12Z?

12Z center, 6Z far left with a Z3 to the right of it


----------



## jp2515

*Re: Any Z2 addicts out there?*

7R and 9Z in the middle


----------



## jp2515

Customized G2Z-L 2nd from left, 6Z 5th from left and Z2 7th from the left


----------



## kelmo

I got a 12ZM with the mighty N62 LA! 500 lumens and a 12 minute runtime.


----------



## BIGLOU

I know It's a Z-series thread but all the combat lights came out. I'm also looking for a clean Z2. I had a clean one, but was being a nice guy one day and gave it to my LEO neighbor. It's one of those things you wish you never done. Anyways you guys made me bust out with the camera.

My Z2 with 6PDL head rocking a MD M61 on an AW 18650 with SF Combat Ring CG-R-1 and G2Z with Xeno Smooth Bezel Ring rocking SF P60L on 2 x AW RCR123s with McClickied Delrin Shrouded Tailcap.


----------



## brunt_sp

Here's my Z3 HAIII with Cryos / Triad / M91.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

brunt_sp said:


> Here's my Z3 HAIII with Cryos / Triad / M91.



Nice setup you have there... I think it would look even better with a crenelated bezel ring...


----------



## Nachtwacht

[/QUOTE]

A Z3 HA (Z3-S HA) by SureFire, now that's a light I have been waiting for for a long time. If SureFire would decide to produce one of these, I'd buy it right away. 

I never understood why, years ago, SureFire decided to take the Z3 out of its product line. I find the ergonomics of the Z-series better than my C3 and my M2. First, with the Z's it doesn't matter how you pull the light out of the holster (bezel down carry). The grip is always the same. You don't need to shift it in your hand as you sometimes do with the C's or M2, because of the clip / square body. Second, if you want to use the grip rings for what they are designed, i.e. SureFire-Rogers-grip with a handgun ('cigar'-grip), I also find the Z's far superior to the C's or M2, for two main reasons: 

(a) just like the flashlight body, the rubber rings are completely round. There's less chance it will slip out of your hand. You always have the same grip; 

(b) contrary to the C's or M2 you can adjust the Z's to the size of your own hand, by adding or taking away one of the rubber spacer rings. This doesn't matter so much if you're activating the light with the top of your thumb (Harries-grip, neck-index, FBI,...), but to me it makes a difference when activating it using the SureFire-Rogers grip. It all depends on the size of your hands, of course. 

I would love to have an M3, but would probably still prefer a type III anodized Z3 because it's more compact, is easier to upgrade and fits bezel down in the existing 6P/Z2 holsters. 

So, yes I also prefer the Z's.


----------



## kosPap

oh mercy! 
i only handled oen when i changed teh bulb of a local cop to a LED drop-in.....

then my C2 seemed nasty like a fat woman on spiked leather!


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Wow, thanks for all of the history lessons guys. I was just expecting pics of Z2's G2Z's etc.. I didnt know any of these older ones existed as they were before my addiction started. Now I can see I am going to have to be hunting the Market Place for a few!



NotRegulated said:


> You can see the 6Z, 7Z and 9Z in a 1996 Surefire catalog HERE.



A blast from the past! Very cool to browse the old catalog. Some very cool old stuff. plus, It made me want to grow a mustache!









angelofwar said:


> Ok Captain...I'm coming out of the closet...but I still love my C2/C3's!!!



Nice AOW! You always come out with a ton of Surefires anytime Surefire is mentioned! Some great lights you got there! I wanna see the insides of those cases...



red_hackle said:


> A little bit of Oveready Custom HA goodness...



Nice Oveready's!



shao.fu.tzer said:


>



Shao, what bezel is on that bottom one?



jp2515 said:


> Customized G2Z-L 2nd from left, 6Z 5th from left and Z2 7th from the left



Wow jp, I dont even know what to say about your collection. Big money! Nice.

Thanks for all the great pics and history lessons guys... Off to the marketplace I go!


----------



## Kestrel

The following pics posed by Peite (in this thread) were what started me thinking about Z's during some of my CPF searches last year:


peite said:


>


What I find very interesting is the occasional length of full-width aluminum body segment that is located between the grip ring and the tailcap. It seems like there were both body styles in the entire old Z line: 6Z, 9Z, 7Z, and 12ZM.


----------



## ampdude

The Z series would be a lot more popular if it came in a type III finish, natural or black. I know I would probably own several, especially if they brought back the Z3.

Notice how the black C2's and C3's are not nearly as popular.


----------



## lyklyk616

Baby count me in !
I am not just a Z2 fan for I'm a hardcore fan of SureFire !


----------



## lyklyk616

Vulgar comments removed. 
Norm


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

Heh, don't know what he said, but I bet it must have been bad... @3:55AM he might have been drunk out of his gourd.


----------



## st_burt

I'm a big fan of the Z2. Here's a picture of my two, along with a G2Z, which is also an excellent flashlight. 






Sorry about the the iPhone picture. The G2Z is on the left, in the middle is a bored and HA anodized Z2 body with Z44 and Z41, and on the right is a white Cerakote Z2.

I agree that the Z2 would probably be more popular on CPF if Surefire made an HA version.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

st_burt said:


> Sorry about the the iPhone picture. The G2Z is on the left, in the middle is a bored and HA anodized Z2 body with Z44 and Z41, and on the right is a white Cerakote Z2.


 
Nice st_burt. Cant decide which I like better, the HA Z2 or the White Cerakoted one...


----------



## Captain Spaulding

lyklyk616 said:


> Vulgar comments removed.
> Norm



:welcome:

:banned:

That didnt take him long.


----------



## RWT1405

Have to say that I MUCH prefer the Z series (with Malkoffs in them, of course!), over the C series for my use, which is with a handgun. The Z series does not require any "indexing" of the light, when you grab for it, which the C series does. I have 2 - C2's, but they pretty much get left in my "light box", while my Z2's and G2Z's (in the winter) get used all the time. So, if you USE the light for what it was MEANT for (with a handgun), the choice is pretty easy to me.

My .02 FWIW YMMV


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

I too prefer the grip on the Z2.. I would go so far as to say it's Surefire's most ergonomic design yet... Why they don't offer it in HA, I have no idea. That white cerakoted Z2 has me drooling... it's like a Stormtrooper's flashlight...


----------



## Xacto

shao.fu.tzer said:


> That white cerakoted Z2 has me drooling... it's like a Stormtrooper's flashlight...


 
I first thought that it would fit perfectly those Battlestar Galatica (TOS) uniforms from that particular episode. 

BTW - I read that those bent lanyard rings on the older Z-type lights cause damage to the tailcap. Unfortunately I could not find the relevant post showing the damage using the search function - does anyone know where to find that post again? - Thanks.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Captain Spaulding

*Re: Any Z2 addicts out there?*



shao.fu.tzer said:


>


 
Shao, which bezel is this?


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

*Re: Any Z2 addicts out there?*



Captain Spaulding said:


> Shao, which bezel is this?



Fivemega C Bezel... missed the sales thread by a day and was lucky enough to have someone sell me one. It's a great bezel...


----------



## SG688

A little different. 6Z and 9Z conversion unit with "Glock Sock" in place of combat rings.

Yeah, there's been some bezel switching going on. 

I also have a Z2. After all the talk, I bought a C2. Eh. I'ts in a drawer.


----------



## Ginseng

Just got my first Z2 recently. White Cerakote with cren-4 bezel. Oveready 3-mode triple, neutral.






Wilkey


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Ginseng said:


> Just got my first Z2 recently. White Cerakote with cren-4 bezel. Oveready 3-mode triple, neutral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilkey


 
Thats unique! First time I have seen a brass bezel on a white light. Looks pretty nice!


----------



## Chrontius

Another Z-series addict. Right now I'm carrying a G2Z, and I've been looking for an affordable 7Z from the time I discovered them until the B65 was discontinued.  

Until someone makes an aftermarket 18650 body for the G2Z, I can't think of a better rechargeable solution for me. Granted, I'm running an XML on two IMR 16340, but I'll be the first to admit that it's suboptimal.


----------



## angelofwar

Chrontius said:


> Another Z-series addict. Right now I'm carrying a G2Z, and I've been looking for an affordable 7Z from the time I discovered them until the B65 was discontinued.
> 
> Until someone makes an aftermarket 18650 body for the G2Z, I can't think of a better rechargeable solution for me. Granted, I'm running an XML on two IMR 16340, but I'll be the first to admit that it's suboptimal.



Do what I did, Chronitus, and get an A20 and put it on a 9Z.


----------



## bestcounsel

Heres my SF 9Z (saving it for my son): 






I like the C2 better....i really like pocket clips on lights....I have a C2, G2L and e2e and all have long pocket clips


----------



## Captain Spaulding

For those of you that have a bored Z2...

I had a professional machinist friend bore a 6P and a C2 for me to fit 18650 cells and I was going to have him do the Z2 however, he says that the sidewalls would be VERY thin at the flat spots and said it may even be structurally weak... SO I told him to hold off. What do you guys think? How much sidewall would be left if it was bored perfectly? Do you guys think it would be too thin and make it weaker?


----------



## ElectronGuru

Here's the first test we did trying to break a bored Z2. Its tougher than a C2:


​


----------



## ampdude

One thing about that. I like my C2's and C3's because you can align the filament of the bulb with your grip of the body. When you pick up a Z2 or 6P type light you can't be sure of that by feel. And yea, a type III natural Z2 or Z3 would be outstanding. The black rubber grip ring contrasted by a natural type III finish would make a very attractive looking light! And durable.


----------



## ElectronGuru

ampdude said:


> And yea, a type III natural Z2 or Z3 would be outstanding. The black rubber grip ring contrasted by a natural type III finish would make a very attractive looking light! And durable.


 
This was my bronze interpretation:


----------



## Ginseng

ElectronGuru said:


> This was my bronze interpretation:


Holy cow, that's gorgeous! I think I've found my new white. 

Wilkey


----------



## luxlunatic

ElectronGuru said:


> Here's the first test we did trying to break a bored Z2. Its tougher than a C2:
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 
Thanks for the laugh guru. Was expecting to just drive over it, not peal out on its head!! That boosted my confidance with host I have coming!

Will be joining the Z club soon. Got a white Oveready host coming that will contain a VID 5.6a Quad, black crell bezel ring, and a Moddoo black Triad tail. Should provide some nice black/white contrast. And of course, when received, I will promptly post pics!

Great thread, keep the pics and info coming folks!


----------



## think2x

ElectronGuru said:


> Here's the first test we did trying to break a bored Z2. Its tougher than a C2:



Hey EG,
Would you be inclined to sell the "test model"? I love a light with character.:devil:


----------



## leukos

think2x said:


> Hey EG,
> Would you be inclined to sell the "test model"? I love a light with character.:devil:


 
If not, it looks like an easy enough modification!


----------



## think2x

leukos said:


> If not, it looks like an easy enough modification!



I traded my Z2 to JCalvert a while back so I thought I would try buying one with "character" built in already, no mods needed.


----------



## ElectronGuru

Sorry Dudes, all test lights are mistreated until destruction. Still, you might hit up Sgt LED for left overs


----------



## kyhunter1

Awesome video, stuff like this is what makes CPF so great. 



ElectronGuru said:


> Here's the first test we did trying to break a bored Z2. Its tougher than a C2:
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## ghoster808

I'm new to this forum and it has been an eye opener. I love the Z2 model so I browsed this thread and learned that my Z2 is actually a 6Z! I swapped out the tailcap, and head as I wanted a roll-proof one w/crenelated bezel. Now I wish I kept all the original parts I replaced during the mods Thing is there are so many guys at work who are parts mongers (buy/sell/swap) that I forgot who got what lol. Oh well live and learn


----------



## Lion of Zion

Some very nice Z's!!!

I have to get one.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

ElectronGuru said:


> Here's the first test we did trying to break a bored Z2. Its tougher than a C2:



Wow, that answers that. Its really stronger than a C2? I dont have a caliper handy, but I thought the walls would be thinner with the Z2 .. :shrug:



ElectronGuru said:


> This was my bronze interpretation:



Ive been a big fan of this bronze look and while my first choice was a C2, you already explained to me that those wont be in production again, but is that the same for the Z2? Are the Z2 ones "more likely" to take the bronze treatment? Will the Z2 bronze be available again?


----------



## ElectronGuru

Captain Spaulding said:


> Are the Z2 ones "more likely" to take the bronze treatment? Will the Z2 bronze be available again?


 
Yes and yes. 100% of the last batch of bronze was successful with Z2's and more are in production. Its still a hit/miss process, but success is likely.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

ampdude said:


> One thing about that. I like my C2's and C3's because you can align the filament of the bulb with your grip of the body. .



Granted Im new to Incans and the only experience I have is with standard P60 lamps, but what exactly do you mean by "align the filament"? I dont understand why this is important...


----------



## angelofwar

Captain Spaulding said:


> Granted Im new to Incans and the only experience I have is with standard P60 lamps, but what exactly do you mean by "align the filament"? I dont understand why this is important...


 
On the P90's at least, but especially on the M3/M3T, the beam shape is oblong, and most people like to have it aligned horizontally. Some of the older P90 actually had circular beam patterns, but they're pretty rare.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

ElectronGuru said:


> Yes and yes. 100% of the last batch of bronze was successful with Z2's and more are in production. Its still a hit/miss process, but success is likely.



Awesome news. I will hold off on buying another Z2 in hopes of being able to jump on a bronze one!


----------



## Darvis

ElectronGuru said:


> Yes and yes. 100% of the last batch of bronze was successful with Z2's and more are in production. Its still a hit/miss process, but success is likely.


 
I had fun buying up the misses from a few batches ago... so no worries if they go awry, I've got paypal ready to rock.


----------



## Superdave

I just gave away my Z2 body, it really didn't get used as much as i thought it would.. the new owner really likes it though. 

Here is my Z3.. It's bored for 18500's and used with a MN16 for one healthy torch. It's been through lots of caving systems and continues to be my favorite overall light.


----------



## angelofwar

VERY sweet set-up, superdave! the Z3 is next on my acquisition list...got a 9P I'm llooking to swap...now I need another KT1/2...i've had at least three in the past, but the keep ending up on the MP...

Nice set-up!


----------



## Superdave

Thanks. 

I scored the Z3 NIB a few years ago in the MP, took a while to find one though. 

I also have a L6 but it's just not as cool as the Z3.. lol


----------



## seattlite

*Re: Any Z2 addicts out there?*



leukos said:


> I like the Z2 with a clip. If you remove the grip rings, this light is about the same diameter as the slim E series lights, very comfy in a cigar grip. Mine is bored for 18650 and runs a warm dual xpg drop-in.


 
Where did you get the pocket clip for the Z2?


----------



## gsg6

Classic 6Z, I guess close to 15 years old, still in use :thumbsup:

Modded with Malkoff M61W (of cause) and a strip to keep the rubber grip in place.

Always used with a V70 holster and used ALOT, and really not that marked from it (still metal clip in holster)


----------



## Lion of Zion

Lion of Zion said:


> Some very nice Z's!!!
> 
> I have to get one.




I just got my first Z2 combat light in the mail about an hour ago!! I love it, can't believe I did not buy one years ago.

Now for the mods!! Either a Malkoff M61 or a SureFire KX4, I can't make up my mind????? I bought a Surfire Lanyard kit off a Member here on CPF earlier today.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Lion of Zion said:


> I just got my first Z2 combat light in the mail about an hour ago!! I love it, can't believe I did not buy one years ago.
> 
> Now for the mods!! Either a Malkoff M61 or a SureFire KX4, I can't make up my mind????? I bought a Surfire Lanyard kit off a Member here on CPF earlier today.


 
Nice! Welcome to the fan club!

I like the all black Lanyard kit that came with mine better than the gray lanyard that comes with others, it just sucks SF is no longer including the lanyard ends. Luckily I had some anyway. I think the all black is sexy with the shiny black Z2


----------



## angelofwar

Lion of Zion said:


> I just got my first Z2 combat light in the mail about an hour ago!! I love it, can't believe I did not buy one years ago.
> 
> Now for the mods!! Either a Malkoff M61 or a SureFire KX4, I can't make up my mind????? I bought a Surfire Lanyard kit off a Member here on CPF earlier today.


 
Welcome to the club! While the malkoff will probably give you a little bit more out-put/reliabilty, there's abosultely nothing wrong with the KX4. I wouldn't buy on off SF for $85, but if you can find one on the MP for $45, I'd go for it. The only reason I recommend the KX4 over the Malkoff (90% of the time I'd recommend Malkoff) is the Z2 itself. With a Malkoff, I find it to be too "top-heavey", and it loses it's natural balance. The KX4 makes it noticeably lighter and easier to handle...using it with a Malkoff for extended periods (in the cigar grip anyways), can uctually be tiresome on your hand/fingers, seeing as how a Z44/Malkoff weighs about 3-4 times as much as the KX4. As far as beam goes, it's just a bit less lumens than the M61 (280'ish), while the KX4 is around 200-215. Try the KX4 first, and if it's not you, resale it for what you paid, and get the malkoff for about $15-$20 more.

Oh, and Welcome to CPF!


----------



## ghoster808

ghoster808 said:


> I'm new to this forum and it has been an eye opener. I love the Z2 model so I browsed this thread and learned that my Z2 is actually a 6Z! I swapped out the tailcap, and head as I wanted a roll-proof one w/crenelated bezel. Now I wish I kept all the original parts I replaced during the mods Thing is there are so many guys at work who are parts mongers (buy/sell/swap) that I forgot who got what lol. Oh well live and learn


Well I tracked down the Original 3 piece Laser Products tailcap. Found it in a part monger co-worker's lego box That was the hard one as it is marked 6Z on it. Now I need a round P series head to complete the restore. If any of you goodguys know of one; please steer me to it, I'll promise to post pics when she's done Dan advised me that custom ones will be out shortly but preferably want to go the OEM route. Thanks mk


----------



## Lion of Zion

angelofwar said:


> Welcome to the club! While the malkoff will probably give you a little bit more out-put/reliabilty, there's abosultely nothing wrong with the KX4. I wouldn't buy on off SF for $85, but if you can find one on the MP for $45, I'd go for it. The only reason I recommend the KX4 over the Malkoff (90% of the time I'd recommend Malkoff) is the Z2 itself. With a Malkoff, I find it to be too "top-heavey", and it loses it's natural balance. The KX4 makes it noticeably lighter and easier to handle...using it with a Malkoff for extended periods (in the cigar grip anyways), can uctually be tiresome on your hand/fingers, seeing as how a Z44/Malkoff weighs about 3-4 times as much as the KX4. As far as beam goes, it's just a bit less lumens than the M61 (280'ish), while the KX4 is around 200-215. Try the KX4 first, and if it's not you, resale it for what you paid, and get the malkoff for about $15-$20 more.
> 
> Oh, and Welcome to CPF!



Very Cool, thank you for the help!! It's just what I was looking for, and I'm leaning towards the KX4. I can get one new for a very good price. And I have had great experiences with SureFire customer service.


----------



## luxlunatic

Received my Oveready Z2 and Triad tail!!!
Excellent cerakote job and the machining on the Triad is awesome, definately justifies the price.
Just waiting on the VanIsle 5.6 guts before play time can start!
And of course, pics!


----------



## Lion of Zion

luxlunatic said:


> Received my Oveready Z2 and Triad tail!!!
> Excellent cerakote job and the machining on the Triad is awesome, definately justifies the price.
> Just waiting on the VanIsle 5.6 guts before play time can start!
> And of course, pics!



That is a nice looking light.


----------



## yowzer

I have a stock G2Z that I'm fond of, and just got an AZ2 which I fell in love with for its awesome neutral whitish tint, but no plain metal Z2. Can I join the club anyways?


----------



## BIGLOU

Luxlunatic for sure thats I would rock if i were a Storm Trooper.

Here is my 18650'd Z2 with MD M61 and a XENO Black Smooth Bezel Ring, Z59, AW 2900 mAh






Z2 with a KX4 





G2Z with MD M61, XENO Black Smooth Bezel Ring, G2X Tailcap, AW 2900 mAh 





G2Z with KX4 with G2X Tailcap, AW 2XRCR123s


----------



## ElectronGuru

My personal Z2:


----------



## Lion of Zion

ElectronGuru said:


> My personal Z2:




What led is that?


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Very nice! Where does one score a crenelated bezel for an M2? That is an SST-50 inside an M2 head isn't it?


----------



## ElectronGuru

Thats an M2/50 setup, with a special neutral bin, driven hard enough to outshine most XML setups:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?282161


Bezel rings coming soon


----------



## red_hackle

ElectronGuru said:


> Bezel rings coming soon


 
NICE! :huh:

Just scored one of your C2 Recon's in the Buy/Sell/Trade section and cannot wait to apply the finishing touch in the shape of a steel bezel ring.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

ElectronGuru said:


> Bezel rings coming soon



Looks so good I just ordered a black M2 bezel and black crenelated ring from Oveready! Cant wait to slap it on my Z2!



red_hackle said:


> NICE! :huh:
> 
> Just scored one of your C2 Recon's in the Buy/Sell/Trade section and cannot wait to apply the finishing touch in the shape of a steel bezel ring.


 
It let me purchase one moments ago so I am assuming they are in stock and ready to go!

(also take that C2 Recon talk outta this Z2 thread as it makes me jealous  )


----------



## aldagoods

Recently picked up a Z2 incan new on a good deal [20% off - couldnt let it go]. I have had a 6PL that I swapped one of the solarforce LED dropins into which at 320lm is by far my brightest light. But always wasnt the biggest fan of the 6P because of the tube diameter -- I have big hands, but it always felt big. Loving the new Z2. Reminds me a lot of my dad's C3 with how the grip feels. Swapped out the incan bulb in the Z2 for the solarforce, and plan on selling my 6PL. ALso love the wider diameter head with both the incan and LED for more flood [compared to my E series with both lumens factory and TLS head options which are really throwy with tight spots]. 

Random question: the head on the Z2 and 6P are the same size. Does the thinner battery tube affect the voltage or heat transfer from the head in any way? I assume it's no different, but, if the 6P is better at handling higher current/heat [e.g. if I dropped a Malkoff M91 into it]? I know the 6P is loved for the dropin versatility, but, being I love the body of the Z2, is there any reason other than having a bigger light collection for me to keep the 6P performance wise? Thanks all.

P.S. I am using AW's RCR123's, the 3.7v guys.

P.S.S.: Is it true that the new Z2 LED's, you cannot swap out the bulb? It's all a fixed head?


----------



## Xacto

aldagoods said:


> [...]P.S.S.: Is it true that the new Z2 LED's, you cannot swap out the bulb? It's all a fixed head?



With the KX4 head - yes. So get your 6P/Z2/G2/C2 etc. incans as long as they are still available. ;-)

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Erzengel

aldagoods said:


> ...
> Random question: the head on the Z2 and 6P are the same size. Does the thinner battery tube affect the voltage or heat transfer from the head in any way? ...



The thinner tube should not affect the electrical current. Maybe you can measure a small difference of some microamps if You use high end scientific equipment, but this doesn't affect output and runtime in a noticeable amount.


----------



## leukos

*Re: Any Z2 addicts out there?*



seattlite said:


> Where did you get the pocket clip for the Z2?


 
Moddoo made a run of them, I'm not sure if they are still available.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

Here's my modest personal collection... I had to dig for some of these.... Plus I just got a new Z2-S I had to include...






L to R: L2-S, Bored Z2 with FM C series bezel Penta tailcap and M61, Z2 LED body bored with Z49 matte Z44 FM35 and Manafont 3 mode XM-L, Bored Z2 with KX4-BKHA and McClicky modified Z44

Nothing too fancy... Mostly stock Surefire except for the FM stuff and Malkoffs...


----------



## angelofwar

That Z2X looks pretty sweet, Shao! Have a hard time choosing between that and the AZ2 or an A2L-WH...


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

angelofwar said:


> That Z2X looks pretty sweet, Shao! Have a hard time choosing between that and the AZ2 or an A2L-WH...



I was so close to buying that AZ2-S from LA Police Supply or whatever that site was with the sale... 15% off especially... I love the Z series more than any other, unfortunately, I've been unable to find a decent supply of Z3s and 6Zs... Both on my list of hosts to snatch up while I can... Surefire needs to make a HA Z2... Unfortunately, only my buddy Dan supplies those and I can't afford one for myself right now... If I were you, I'd go AZ2... just because the Z series always rocks the party...

Shao


----------



## DimeRazorback

The AZ-2 is awesome and I would recommend it over the A2L!

Unless you need a pocket clip and prefer blue tints :devil:


----------



## angelofwar

I'm limited on funds...but I do have a second 9Z that I've looking to trade...

The AZ2 will probably be next on my list though, now that i have my Kroma MIL-SPEC and M3LT. Quick question, what's the threading on the AZ2 like? Is the head E-Series compatible? Will the AZ2 body accept other 2-Cell E-Series heads???


----------



## DimeRazorback

Yes it will accept other e-series heads. Tail cap threads are c/p-series.

Two stage E2e :devil:


----------



## angelofwar

Nice! Man, the lego's you could! A combat grip L4? A combat grip E1B (when used with a dummy cell)...any E-series could be essentially turned into a combat grip style version of it's self! Now THAT is awesome!


----------



## DimeRazorback

Yes, yes it is! :devil:


----------



## Knuckles

My first SureFire I ever bought was an incan Z2. I though it was the greatest and brightest light ever, and the quality was amazing. I have always been impressed with SureFire quality and machining and that Z2 now has a Z59 clicky, AW16340s, and a Thrunite XM-L. Despite the toture I've put it through it has no scratches on it except on the original bezel that I smashed flat like a pancake with a fully-loaded pallet jack on top of being run over by a fire truck. SureFire promptly sent a replacement bezel free of charge and I was sold on SF for life. And it was the Z2 that started it all for me. I can safely say that if I had bought the 6P I wouldn't have been as impressed by it's feel. the Z2 ROCKS. If they ever made a Z2-HA I would crap my pants and empty my wallet.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

ElectronGuru said:


> Thats an M2/50 setup, with a special neutral bin, driven hard enough to outshine most XML setups:
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?282161
> Bezel rings coming soon



Hey are those M2/50 setups going to ever be available again or was it just that first run only?


----------



## ElectronGuru

Probably just the one, sorry. That is one I've been building for over a year.


----------



## TIME1200

mini Z [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/92777858/5276619473/]

 Flickr 上 sunkwaichuen 的 [/URL]DSC00024


----------



## angelofwar

TIME1200 said:


> mini Z [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/92777858/5276619473/]
> 
> Flickr 上 sunkwaichuen 的 [/URL]DSC00024


 
What the? Where the? How the???

What is that, and is it stock? Prototype Z3? Please share!


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Loving my new M2 bezel with crenelated ring on the Z2!

EDIT:

That pic sucked. This one is better.


----------



## lchurch

I've standardised on the Z serries as my "Tactile" light (i.e., when armed).

I have two 6Z lights a newer 2Z and a G2Z (I won at Gunsite GAS match). All have been upgraded to KLX4 LED heads and ride in a Blade-Tech combo magazine/light holster.

larry


----------



## Size15's

angelofwar said:


> What the? Where the? How the???
> 
> What is that, and is it stock? Prototype Z3? Please share!


I think you mean "3Z" because I'm sure you know that the Z3 is a three-SF123A CombatLight and you're referring to what a Classic single-SF123A CombatLight would have been called if it had existed! :nana:


----------



## sween1911

My beloved Z3 with Lighthound tactical-bezel and LumensFactory Cree LED module...











Currently sporting a Surefire FM34 over the bezel to keep the teeth from tearing anything up unless necessary and to give a nice big flood.


----------



## Solscud007

Yep. My surefire collection started with a G2Z. I have a old NTI #88 Laserproducts 6Z and I have converted my Kromas and U2 to combat grips using C2 combat grips. So it has a z feel to them.


----------



## Caseman2

I love my Z2, it gets lots of use. I normally dont run the modoo in it but i figured I would throw it in for the pics. 

I also have a G2Z on my nightstand.

(I just realized how awful the first pic is. centering FTW.)


----------



## recDNA

I just got my first Z2. Immediately joined the list for boring service so yes....I like the Z2 very much.

If I were to add a z59 with a moddoo clip would the grip rings make it difficult to clip in my pocket?


----------



## Solscud007

I think so. You can try getting a C2 grip ring since they have a cutaway section for the pocket clip. It is what I use on my kroma bodies.


----------



## recDNA

I don't even use the grip rings really but they look so cool! I always use the overhand grip.


----------



## sween1911

I don't use the Rogers/Surefire technique, but I find that the smaller diameter portion of the light and the rings help hang onto the light even in the simple icepick grip.


----------



## recDNA

I agree.


----------



## kelmo

Caseman2 said:


>


 
Wecome to CPF Caseman2!

What's wrong with your switch, it looks like its retaining water.

I just added a sweet Z2 with a SS bezel ring to my collection. It fits perfectly in the latest issuance of the V20 holster. It came with an M61 but for now I will rock the stock P60. I do believe this is SF's most perfect incan LA.

kelmo


----------



## mega_lumens

I received my first Z2 incan today and I completely fell in love. I own no other light that fits and feels so ergonomically fine in my hands as the Z2. Compared to how my C2 feels, Z2 is 10x better. C2 feels very awkward and the grip unstable compared to the Z2. 

Now, since I have the M60 in my C2, I now want to get a warm super floody LED for my Z2.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

kelmo said:


> Wecome to CPF Caseman2!
> 
> What's wrong with your switch, it looks like its retaining water.
> 
> kelmo



 it DOES look like its retaining water! Camera angle? Carnival silly mirror?



mega_lumens said:


> I received my first Z2 incan today and I completely fell in love. I own no other light that fits and feels so ergonomically fine in my hands as the Z2. Compared to how my C2 feels, Z2 is 10x better. C2 feels very awkward and the grip unstable compared to the Z2.
> 
> Now, since I have the M60 in my C2, I now want to get a warm super floody LED for my Z2.



I agree. I have three C2s but really like the feel of myu Z2 more... Im looking to buy another one. Wish they were available in HA III though. For a warm super floody LED, I run the Kerberos Triple XP-G High CRI. SUPER beautiful tint and crazy floody. No throw, but the floodiest of floodys.


----------



## luxlunatic

Yep, I'm addicted.





Here is a better shot of the burried one.





Cerakote white with Triad tail, Van Isle Quad.
HAIII black with Kenji Quad, Cryos bezel.
Cerakote GITD, drop in TBD!


----------



## kelmo

You guys-n-gals are killing me! After seeing your carnivorous Zs with teeth I ordered a set of choppers form my own...


----------



## mega_lumens

Captain Spaulding said:


> it DOES look like its retaining water! Camera angle? Carnival silly mirror?
> I agree. I have three C2s but really like the feel of myu Z2 more... Im looking to buy another one. Wish they were available in HA III though. For a warm super floody LED, I run the Kerberos Triple XP-G High CRI. SUPER beautiful tint and crazy floody. No throw, but the floodiest of floodys.


 Kerberos floody drop in looks nice but too pricey.


----------



## JKL

Here's my Z3 and Z2 












_JKL_


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Wow, nice lights and great pics!

Is that Z3 different than the others posted in this thread? Do they all have that wide flat spot where the label is? Or does it just look different in this pic? I really dig that.


----------



## JKL

Thanks Captain Spaulding,

yes the Z3 has a flat spot which may seem a little different to the others ones shared in the pictures but, IMHO, my Z3 is not different than the others posted in this thread .

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## Size15's

SureFire breaking up the plain round [knurled] flashlight body to feature a flat surface on which to display make and model information made waves back in the day - people weren't used to such overt displays of brand on 'tactical' lights.


----------



## TMedina

I started with a C2, but I quickly fell in love with the lines and handling on a Z2.

Now, if I could only get my mitts on a Z3 or 6Z...:huh:

-Trevor


----------



## genius5th

Im one of them, Z2's rock!


----------



## ElectronGuru

A few of my favorite Z3 builds (HA):


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Nice EG. Throw a cren bezel ring on that one with the M2 head and ya got a rock star!


Are those bodies factory?


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Just cuz this thread needs a one with an FM filter


----------



## JKL

ElectronGuru said:


> A few of my favorite Z3 builds (HA):


 
Very nice as always.


----------



## houtex

I got a couple of half a$$ pics of my Z.


----------



## recDNA

I like my z2 so much I want a z3. I like it even better than my c2. I'm disgusted that soon there will be no more incan z2 nor z3


----------



## sadtimes

I love my Z2, carry it everyday at work.. looking for another, want one of the white cerkoted glow in the dark ones!

Etched with a thunderbolt from a 4g cloud


----------



## recDNA

drmalenko said:


> I love my Z2, carry it everyday at work.. looking for another, want one of the white cerkoted glow in the dark ones!
> 
> Etched with a thunderbolt from a 4g cloud


 
You said it! Me too. I'll never spend the money though. If someone ever does it on the cheap I would try it.


----------



## TMedina

recDNA said:


> I like my z2 so much I want a z3. I like it even better than my c2. I'm disgusted that soon there will be no more incan z2 nor z3


 
Hell, trying to find a Z3 now is hard, even before Surefire discontinued the line.

-Trevor


----------



## luxlunatic

I thought this thread needed some GITD love!


----------



## Captain Spaulding

luxlunatic said:


> I thought this thread needed some GITD love!



It sure did! very nice. So are they both GITD or is the top one a white one that is reflecting the glow of the bottom one?


----------



## luxlunatic

Captain Spaulding said:


> It sure did! very nice. So are they both GITD or is the top one a white one that is reflecting the glow of the bottom one?



That is correct, top one is plain white cerakote.


----------



## beach honda

Nice pics Cap, Lux! Jealous!


----------



## houtex

The Uber-rare Surefire G2Z-P (police) model...............................Just kiddin, royal blue RIT dye.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Wow that's unique and cool! Came out good.. I've been wanting to dye a blaze orange one


----------



## houtex

The color is very blue. Looks kinda purple on my pc. Anyway,it's pretty even all over. i think those splotches are my dirty little fingerprints.


----------



## tjswarbrick

Don't know if it counts, but I picked up a Tiablo A7 because it was green and affordable. With a single grip ring, it's just so easy to hold, in any number of grips. Weeks ago, added a G2Z. Feels nearly as good, but after the LED's in all my other lights, the P60 seems a bit weak. Plus I'd like a longer runtime. (I'll try to post pics later.)


----------



## lasermax

You know i was going to get a 6p surefire but opt out and got a z2 instead because of the style and aim happy with it my main edc light. Now to get a p61 any body have one to part with


----------



## Captain Spaulding

tjswarbrick said:


> Don't know if it counts, but I picked up a Tiablo A7 because it was green and affordable. With a single grip ring, it's just so easy to hold, in any number of grips. Weeks ago, added a G2Z. Feels nearly as good, but after the LED's in all my other lights, the P60 seems a bit weak. Plus I'd like a longer runtime. (I'll try to post pics later.)


 
Um the tiablo def doesn't count. The g2z is welcome here tho!

On another note, I won a z3 on the bay and it's on it's way home to go with my kt2 and a couple 18500's!


----------



## CheepSteal

My new baby, very happy to join this club. Z series rules!!! Still running the original 65 lumen incan bulb, totally rocks.


----------



## lasermax

CheepSteal said:


> My new baby, very happy to join this club. Z series rules!!! Still running the original 65 lumen incan bulb, totally rocks.


 
Very pretty


----------



## CheepSteal

Thanks!


----------



## badkarmaiii

My first Surefire was a 6Z but if got lost in a fight. Got another one and still use it but everything has been upgraded. It was my first LED light and got me started as an enthusiast. I also have an OD Z2 with drop-in.

Thanks,
Lee

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Spaulding

MY Z3 CAME TODAY. (couldnt help the caps!)

Whaddya think?


----------



## Captain Spaulding

badkarmaiii said:


> My first Surefire was a 6Z but if got lost in a fight.


:thinking:


----------



## CheepSteal

Captain Spaulding said:


> :thinking:


 
My thoughts exactly! lol
Btw, CS, nice lookin' Z3! Looks real heavy topwise, how is it to hold Rogers style? I imagine it'd be kinda impractical for that even with large, strong hands.


----------



## DimeRazorback

I would assume he means he was in combat and lost it.


----------



## sadtimes

Got a Z on my duty belt right now... It's the overready HAIII. Got a overready triple single mode and a cryos cooling bezel in the mail that's going on it.. and also a kenji quad on the way for it...

Got a back up Z in the bag in the trunk with a nailbender sst90 in it...

Love my Z's lol 
Etched with a thunderbolt from a 4g cloud


----------



## ebow86

Very nice Z3 Turbo Captain Spaulding. What battery/LA you running in there?


----------



## recDNA

What's that giant head on the z3?


----------



## Size15's

Do a search for the KT2


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Yup it's a KT1/2 running 2 IMR 18500's and a lumens factory IMR M3T :devil: good stuff! Quite possibly my new fav light!

Thanks for the compliments guys! All three are incands. IMRM3T, P91, P90.. All AW IMR Cells and bored of course!


----------



## AR_Shorty

Here's my 6Z...:devil:

Still untouched by human hands, except maybe for the assemblers at SF back in the day. oo:







And also my 12ZM...not new in the sealed box, but in mint condition nonetheless!


----------



## CheepSteal

Open it!
No more shelf queens!

A question for you aficionados: Why is the original 6Z's grip so far forward? Can you place the combat grip all the way back?


----------



## SoCalDep

Nothing super special but here's mine...


----------



## LE6920

CheepSteal said:


> Open it!
> No more shelf queens!
> 
> A question for you aficionados: Why is the original 6Z's grip so far forward? Can you place the combat grip all the way back?


 

I like the grip forward version, but I could see how someone with really small hands might not like. The grip is not adjustable. (that I can see)


----------



## red_hackle

LE6920 said:


> The grip is not adjustable. (that I can see)



You can remove some of the grip rings...


----------



## CheepSteal

I'm sure the grip rings can be removed, I was just curious as to whether that thickened portion near the tailcap can be removed, looks kinda uncomfortable since it's so forward. My hand works perfectly with the three grip rings in the Z2, I can't imagine being able to activate the light properly with the grips so far forward.
Any idea why Surefire changed the design? (probably to make it more ergonomic, but then why didn't they do that initially?)

SoCalDep, very cool user Z2, I hope mine will look like that in a few years. I'm still babying mine, dreading the first (but not last) scratch. Are those wear marks from the V70 holster?


----------



## erehwyrevekool

AR_Shorty said:


> Here's my 6Z...:devil:
> 
> Still untouched by human hands, except maybe for the assemblers at SF back in the day. oo:


 
If it is in the sealed box, what about the batteries expiry? Dead batteries (Duracell I suppose) may have done some
damage or built-in vent of CR123's who relieves any buildup of gasses prevents any kind of leakage of electrolyte?


----------



## ElectronGuru

6Z batteries didn't come preinstalled:







They are probably also not dated, but would still be valuable for long term storage studies.


----------



## Size15's

erehwyrevekool said:


> If it is in the sealed box, what about the batteries expiry? Dead batteries (Duracell I suppose) may have done some
> damage or built-in vent of CR123's who relieves any buildup of gasses prevents any kind of leakage of electrolyte?


CR123A battery chemistry doesn't have anything 'liquid' or fluid - there is nothing to leak.
I've not heard of old CR123As doing anything other than simply being dead.


----------



## angelofwar

Captain Spaulding said:


> MY Z3 CAME TODAY. (couldnt help the caps!)
> 
> Whaddya think?



Very nice Captain! I just recently traded a KT1-HA for a black one, and I was using it on my 9Z(R)...Now it's a 9Z(R)(T)??? Just swapped the N1 out for a Nailbender tower...getting about 150'ish lumens I would guess? Sweet set-up!


----------



## angelofwar

Size15's said:


> CR123A battery chemistry doesn't have anything 'liquid' or fluid - there is nothing to leak.
> I've not heard of old CR123As doing anything other than simply being dead.



Well, I got my C2-Emerson with original batteries...expiration date was 01-2011. Put a multimeter to it, and they both read 3.22 volts. I guess SF even underrates there batteries. I think the 15 year shelf life Energizer gives there lithiums is a more accurate one, as far as usable power. I could probably still power a Malkoff with them 5 years from now.


----------



## ebow86

I think the Z3+KT looks sexier than the M3T IMHO.


----------



## Size15's

Z3+KT2 = Z3KT
9Z+KT2 = 9ZKT
9Z+T2 = 9ZT
9Z+SRTH = 9ZSRT

Adding an A20 to convert a three-SF123A body into a rechargeable B65 body doesn't 'fully' convert the 9Z into a 7Z except in principle.
Of course the B65-powered TurboHead ideally requires the N4. The T4 being discontinued when SureFire transitioned to the KT-type TurboHeads.

So a 9Z+A20+KT could be either 9Z(R)KT or 7ZKT.

I personally find the 9ZSRT to be the best looking of the three-SF123A TurboHead models.
The 12ZM with TRTH is also a great looking flashlight.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

angelofwar said:


> Very nice Captain! I just recently traded a KT1-HA for a black one, and I was using it on my 9Z(R)...Now it's a 9Z(R)(T)??? Just swapped the N1 out for a Nailbender tower...getting about 150'ish lumens I would guess? Sweet set-up!



Thanks AOW, you as well! In fact I almost bought the 9Z you had for sale but I ran across the Z3 for a killer deal and I do really like the flat sides on the Z3 a LOT. I was looking at tower mdules but Im really digging these incand setups. Ive decided to keep my all three of my Zs incands. 

Z3KT = IMRM3T
Z2M2 = P91
Z2 = P90

Ive still got much love for all my LEDs, triples,etc.... They are just in my C's now.



ebow86 said:


> I think the Z3+KT looks sexier than the M3T IMHO.


 
Thanks ebow86, I too think this combo is sexier than the M3!



Oh, and I'd kill for a lightly crenelated black bezel ring so my KT would match my other two Z's.


----------



## CheepSteal

Put my Z2 into some good use today crawling through the dark, dirt crawl space underneath a house to install television cables. Nice and messy!
The M61W dropin is perfect for rendering the colour of dirt/bricks/pipes/cables/cobwebs. I dropped the Z2 a few times onto rocks and broken bricks/concrete and I thought I scratched it but upon washing it, no anodization was missing, very surprised. Love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## JanCPF

Here is my 6Z in near mint condition. I'm contemplating selling it but haven't decided yet. What would the going rate be for such a light you think?


----------



## Eric242

I have to admit I can´t stand the glossy type II anodizing. That´s what kept me from the Z lights. I owned one Z2 a few years ago but sold it not long after I got it. I always wanted a HA natural Z2, too bad they never made it.

A few weeks ago I received a Z2-S with a nice matte type III anodizing. I really like that and now a AZ2 is on it´s way to me.


----------



## bugsy714

Yup, the glossy type!! anno needs to go!


----------



## nikon

Here are mine.....


----------



## H. neanderthalensis

My first and only Z2. It was my second Surefire. The grip is leaps and bounds above the 6P I own. I put in a P60L lamp and added a Defender strike bezel. It sits on my desk where I used to keep my 6P. A great light.


----------



## tjswarbrick

Captain Spaulding said:


> Um the tiablo def doesn't count. The g2z is welcome here tho!
> 
> Sorry about the Tiablo. I saw a couple Solarforce so I figured knock-offs were okay. Also, being new, I didn't realize the Moddoo customs are actually Surefire bodies (bored and such.)
> I've learned a lot the last couple months.
> I've added a M61L-HCRI to my G2Z. Fantastic light. I hate to keep it in my GHB, but don't want to be without when the SHTF. I guess that means I need another...
> Perhaps I'll try something slightly different - if I can find a deal on an AL z2, and a suitable *affordable* drop-in. Perhaps a neutral XM-L...


----------



## yifu

There are a couple of nice Z2 hosts with cerakote bored for 18650s for sale in the marketplace, might have to get one.


----------



## bugsy714

been carrying a camo cerkote z2 for the last few weeks and have to say it's a nice slim fit for my pocket. A solarforce clip is a great addition as well...still love my c2 though


----------



## CheepSteal

I was thinking of Cerakote/Duracoating my Z2 in like ACU camo or something, but I just hate the way it wears. I wonder if fully cured Duracoat would be more resistant to that chipped look than Cerakote.
At the very least if I use ACU pattern, the exposed aluminium after wear will be greyish anyway and won't show up too much.

Gotta say though, after months of having both a Z2 and a 6P, I will always go back to the Z2. I get bored and swap the bodies around sometimes and I end up swapping it right back after half an hour.


----------



## bugsy714

Yea, the 6p is pretty brick-ish after using the slim, light z2!

Cerakote is far superior to duracoat, both will wear if used for edc but cerakote will outperform duracoat. My OR multi-cam z2 has some scratches from the clip and from the previous owner but that is the nature of any metal on coating contact =)

I'm the anti-shelf queen, my gear gets used and often abused =)


----------



## bdcheung

My older Z2 is always either on my nightstand or in the GunVault. It was my first real entry into "real" flashlights


----------



## SG688

Updated from my earlier photo: 9Z conversion unit - sold as body & P90, add your own bezel and tail cap; 6Z w/ KX4 and Z2.


----------



## strayz

Hello, Strayz here and I thought that I would put in with the Z series people. Also one of my first three posts.

I have a 6z that is about 12 years old and used it for about 5 ish years then put it away in a tool box only to find it again.. I was looking for a upgrade kit to go to something a bit brighter than the incandescent bulb that it has now. And simple recommendations? .


----------



## T45

*Re: Any Z2 addicts out there?*



skyfire said:


> Not exactly a Z2, its a polymer version G2Z with McClicky, and NB high CRI P4, single mode.
> 
> I like the feel of the Z2 more than the C2
> I want to replace my Oveready C2 for a Z2, but they are out of stock of the "bronze". and don't know whether they will ever make anymore.
> Maybe Ill settle for the orange Oveready Z2.



Skyfire....where did you get that silver bead on your orange paracord lanyard? I have been looking for something like that for a long time. Please do tell.


----------



## CheepSteal

bugsy714 said:


> Yea, the 6p is pretty brick-ish after using the slim, light z2!
> 
> Cerakote is far superior to duracoat, both will wear if used for edc but cerakote will outperform duracoat. My OR multi-cam z2 has some scratches from the clip and from the previous owner but that is the nature of any metal on coating contact =)
> 
> I'm the anti-shelf queen, my gear gets used and often abused =)


Yeah, it's a total brick, but I would definitely trust it to take a huge beating, my bored Z2 is a bit more delicate to IED's! haha
Thanks for the head's up about duracoat, I thought it might wear better than Cerakote because it's more of a paint than a chip-able brittle surface, if you know what I mean.


----------



## flashlight chronic

Not a Z addict, but because of this thread I went and bought one at the local gun store today (kept me up all night thinking about it). It feels lighter in hand and more comfortable to hold than my C2 centurion. I might bore it out like my 6PD and C2. Another surefire to my collection! This forum is like fuel to a fire, or is it moth to a flame?


----------



## Captain Spaulding

I picked up the "anti cryos" smoothie bezel from OR. Looks and feels awesome. Nothing to snag in the pocket. Will roll downhill at top speed however!

Z2 with Triad tail and M2 head with bezel ring





Z2 with smoothie bezel (M91W :naughty: )


----------



## BIGLOU

Sorry for the bad photos picked this up today. I was doing my ocassional search for "Surefire" on Craigslist. Seller happen to live in my city. Excellent condition almost mint. For sure a Shelf Queen.


----------



## Kestrel

BIGLOU said:


> Sorry for the bad photos picked this up today. I was doing my ocassional search for "Surefire" on Craigslist. Seller happen to live in my city. Excellent condition almost mint. For sure a Shelf Queen.


ooo you lucky dog you. If you post how much you paid for it, I might have to ban you, lol. 
Seriously though, I'm jealous, very nice find. That's the only old Z I haven't managed to find yet.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Nice score biglou!

I was all kinds of happy when I stumbled upon my Z3 for a decent price on the bay... That 12ZM Is a beast!


----------



## Kwanon13

Okay, you folks got me. Just scored a NIP z2 incan. They're getting hard to find. Its the the photos of the beat up z's that did it, they look great with a nice patina!


----------



## JNewell

Great thread. IMO, the 6Z/9Z tube beats the Z2/Z3 tubes because their full-round recessed section makes them absolutely impossible to grip incorrectly. I have a 6Z that has been 16x7x52 EDC since the late 90s. That light is proof to me of the value of SureFire's warranty and customer service. Ever part of that light other than the body tube has been replaced under warranty several times. It used to look as good as the one below, but that was a long time ago. 



Kestrel said:


> Edit: CS, I've actually been kicking around the idea of creating a Z-series thread like this one, thanks for creating this thread. :thumbsup: How about broadening your thread title to include all the other great Z's?


----------



## Xacto

BIGLOU said:


> Sorry for the bad photos picked this up today. I was doing my ocassional search for "Surefire" on Craigslist. Seller happen to live in my city. Excellent condition almost mint. For sure a Shelf Queen.



Nice light with in my opinion best version of the Z41 tailcap. Although missing the lock-out function, I have the feeling that this version needs less pressure to activate.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## BillSWPA

My first Surefire was a 6Z, which was my EDC for a few years. I later picked up a G2Z so that I could keep the 6Z in my shooting bag for low light training. Given the limited lifespan of both batteries and bulbs with the original incandescent setup, I didn't want to drain the light I was carrying in training, only to find that I had no battery or bulb life left when I needed it.

Prior to my low light training, I was a big fan of the Surefire/Rogers/cigar hold with a pistol + light. That training showed me that with ANY 2-hand hold that attempts to hold both the gun and light, anything more than light pressure on the gun with the support hand will cause more problems than it solves, although that light pressure can made a beneficial difference. I came to prefer working the gun with one hand and the flashlight with the other, which had the added benefit of allowing me to hold the light away from the rest of my body. This caused me to switch to the more compact E-series lights for EDC. However, when going around the left side of a barricade, the Z series light makes it easier to place my light low and head/gun high, or light high and head/gun low, without putting my hand in an awkward position. I therefore still keep a Z-series light by my bed.

Both of my Surefire Z-series lights now have Malkoff 260 lumen LED dropins. This may be a bit much for the polymer G2Z, but I don't see myself running these lights for 15 minutes continuously, which Malkoff warns against. The dropins have been a huge improvement in brightness, and should certainly add to the reliability of the lights.


----------



## sadtimes

No. Im not an addict. 

My two twins in the pelican awaiting final parts, Both Cerkoted by bugsy714 (EXCELLENT work!), and then my one and only best friend, It is an Oveready HAIII, Mclicky, Cryos cooling with Xeno smooth bezel and a UCL lens.. It sports a Vinh DD XML and is my go to bad guy light, carry it everyday at work and dont see that changing for a long time...


----------



## Swedpat

I would not describe myself as a Z-series addict, but I have two of them. One Tan Nitrolon and one black aluminum. I like the design which provides very safe grip and minimize the risk for accidently drop the light.


----------



## yifu

Swedpat said:


> I would not describe myself as a Z-series addict, but I have two of them. One Tan Nitrolon and one black aluminum. I like the design which provides very safe grip and minimize the risk for accidently drop the light.


And it looks so COOL with that design!


----------



## Kestrel

Xacto said:


> Nice light with in my opinion best version of the Z41 tailcap. Although missing the lock-out function, I have the feeling that this version needs less pressure to activate.


I completely agree with you about the tailcap. Although I was a big C-series fan for a while (still am pretty much), I think that the older tailcaps such as the ones you cite have a much nicer feel. My C's have the newer LO Z41 while my Z's have the older non-LOTC and I do like them more.

Good point.


----------



## JNewell

Kestrel said:


> I completely agree with you about the tailcap. Although I was a big C-series fan for a while (still am pretty much), I think that the older tailcaps such as the ones you cite have a much nicer feel. My C's have the newer LO Z41 while my Z's have the older non-LOTC and I do like them more.
> 
> Good point.



My recollection is that the pre-LOTCs were leaky when conditions were wet (like in the rain), though. Am I mis-remembering?


----------



## novice

Are both the 9Z and 12ZM compatible with the 'regular' Z44 6P bezel, as well as the correct turbohead? Thank you!


----------



## Size15's

Yes both standard bodies accept the standard bezel


----------



## T45

Nachtwacht said:


> A Z3 HA (Z3-S HA) by SureFire, now that's a light I have been waiting for for a long time. If SureFire would decide to produce one of these, I'd buy it right away.
> 
> I never understood why, years ago, SureFire decided to take the Z3 out of its product line. I find the ergonomics of the Z-series better than my C3 and my M2. First, with the Z's it doesn't matter how you pull the light out of the holster (bezel down carry). The grip is always the same. You don't need to shift it in your hand as you sometimes do with the C's or M2, because of the clip / square body. Second, if you want to use the grip rings for what they are designed, i.e. SureFire-Rogers-grip with a handgun ('cigar'-grip), I also find the Z's far superior to the C's or M2, for two main reasons:
> 
> (a) just like the flashlight body, the rubber rings are completely round. There's less chance it will slip out of your hand. You always have the same grip;
> 
> (b) contrary to the C's or M2 you can adjust the Z's to the size of your own hand, by adding or taking away one of the rubber spacer rings. This doesn't matter so much if you're activating the light with the top of your thumb (Harries-grip, neck-index, FBI,...), but to me it makes a difference when activating it using the SureFire-Rogers grip. It all depends on the size of your hands, of course.
> 
> I would love to have an M3, but would probably still prefer a type III anodized Z3 because it's more compact, is easier to upgrade and fits bezel down in the existing 6P/Z2 holsters.
> 
> So, yes I also prefer the Z's.


While we are wishing....I would want a Z3 with a M2 old style ribbed bezel, HA, Black, Gun Metal....it's all good


----------



## Kestrel

Both of my 'user' Z's have been out for boring so I've been using my C2 & C3 exclusively.
I miss using my 6Z (posted earlier) and am looking forward to its return soon ... :sigh:


----------



## angelofwar

Kestrel said:


> Both of my 'user' Z's have been out for boring so I've been using my C2 & C3 exclusively.
> I miss using my 6Z (posted earlier) and am looking forward to its return soon ... :sigh:



Great Kestrel...now I miss mine...6Z with a malkoff=flashlight nirvana :0(


----------



## Camaroman_99

Here is my Z2


----------



## Captain Spaulding

angelofwar said:


> Great Kestrel...now I miss mine...6Z with a malkoff=flashlight nirvana :0(



Nirvana indeed! I had been running incands only in my Z's, but my z3 with either 2x18500 IMRs or 3X123 primaries behind my M91W is about as perfect as anything I have owned.


----------



## angelofwar

Camaroman_99 said:


> Here is my Z2



Wow! First off, welcome camaroman! Second, that's the only model of Z2 I've ever seen like that (Markings wise), and is a very rare specimen indeed! Low S/N...most of these got beat to crap by cops I'm guessing...but, man, that is one noce Z2!!! You have a pic of the other side???


----------



## Kestrel

Kestrel said:


> Both of my 'user' Z's have been out for boring so I've been using my C2 & C3 exclusively.
> I miss using my 6Z (posted earlier) and am looking forward to its return soon ... :sigh:



Well, it's a slow day both here and on CPF, so I thought to celebrate the return of my 6Z (from it's boring trip & subsequent new internals) by posting some new pics.

Old: 



New:





Previously I had 2xIMR123's and a generic XR-E dropin in this 'beater' 6Z. Around the turn of the year I picked up one of Vin's XM-L dropins - really liked it but not so much the new runtime of the combo.  So, a boring trip was in order.

Result, a 6Z 'blaster' (w/ reasonable runtime) on a budget - total cost of $117 for the whole package, not bad at all. These 6Z's have just the best ergonomics. A good length as well - this one measures 4.9" - considerably shorter than a standard 6P (at an official length of 5.4").


----------



## bugsy714

Glad you like it Kes! I was majorly jocking that 6z.....now I'm on the hunt!


----------



## RI Chevy

Nice!


----------



## Kestrel

So, does anybody actually know the production timeline for these? What were the approximate years of the 6Z's etc, and then the approximate years of the Z2's etc? I was a few years late to the party and the only thing I know is that the Z2's & Z3's were discontinued around 2010 ...

Edit: It sounds like the Z3's were discontinued in 2009-2010 while the Z2's went until 2011.


----------



## JNewell

I once figured out the 6Z/9Z -> Z2/Z3 transition (approximately) from old catalogs...I'll see if I can either find my notes or check the old pdfs.  To make matters slightly more interesting, there were two different 6Z body tubes. 



Kestrel said:


> So, does anybody actually know the production timeline for these? What were the approximate years of the 6Z's etc, and then the approximate years of the Z2's etc? I was a few years late to the party and the only thing I know is that the Z2's & Z3's were discontinued around 2010 ...
> 
> Edit: It sounds like the Z3's were discontinued in 2009-2010 while the Z2's went until 2011.


----------



## angelofwar

JNewell said:


> I once figured out the 6Z/9Z -> Z2/Z3 transition (approximately) from old catalogs...I'll see if I can either find my notes or check the old pdfs.  To make matters slightly more interesting, there were two different 6Z body tubes.



There also appears to be roughly 1,000 error Z2's with a patent number for a *toilet* etched onto it...


----------



## CLBME

Well how about a working picture? I had to replace my idler ram today- it's dark inside the undercarriage so my Z2 helped out........no beauty queen here but functional- Just like me!


----------



## Camaroman_99

angelofwar, thanks! Here is a pic of the other side:


----------



## angelofwar

Camaroman_99 said:


> angelofwar, thanks! Here is a pic of the other side:



Whao! A cross hairs Z2!!! Very Nice camaro!!! Thanks for sharing! (if you ever decide to part with it, shoot me a pm...that is one sexy light!)


----------



## Kestrel

angelofwar said:


> Whao! A cross hairs Z2!!! Very Nice camaro!!! Thanks for sharing!


Wow, I'm guessing this is a pretty rare variant, I didn't know that the 'crosshairs' logo went as far as the Z2 introduction.
I've never seen one of these, but I'm not as knowledgeable as some others here. Very nice collectors light. 

A prior post from earlier this month:


angelofwar said:


> You have a pic of the other side???


AoW, did you suspect it would have been a 'crosshairs' version? Good call if so. :thumbsup:


----------



## angelofwar

Kestrel said:


> Wow, I'm guessing this is a pretty rare variant, I didn't know that the 'crosshairs' logo went as far as the Z2 introduction.
> I've never seen one of these, but I'm not as knowledgeable as some others here. Very nice collectors light.
> 
> A prior post from earlier this month:
> 
> AoW, did you suspect it would have been a 'crosshairs' version? Good call if so. :thumbsup:



Well, I had never seen a Z2 etched like that...so, yeah, I kinda called it...I just wanted to see if such a beast existed! If I still collected old school SF's, I'd be all over this! (I wonder if camaroman knows what he has??? It's always neat to see new people bring these old classics out of the closet)


----------



## Kestrel

Just a  for a good thread.

Speaking of Z's, I had my eye on fleabay item # 200746585760 this weekend (a near-mint SF 12ZM), it sold for ~$360. oo:
The value of those has increased considerably over the past few years. Hope someone here on CPF got it.


----------



## RI Chevy

Can anyone point me in the right direction for replacement rubber cigar rings please?


----------



## Tempest UK

RI Chevy said:


> Can anyone point me in the right direction for replacement rubber cigar rings please?



[email protected]


----------



## aleve90

Love this thread..... I've only recently found out that I've been a flashaholic for years and didn't know it. I've only recently "stumbled" on the Z-series and had been concentrated on 6P types and smaller EDC lights. Now I'm ready to take the plunge into the Z-series and a happy camper reading this thread.


----------



## RI Chevy

Thanks. I was looking for a vender, but that could do also.


----------



## 880arm

I'm not sure I have reached addict status yet but I do like the Z series. Now that my latest additions have arrived I thought I would post some pics of my Z's.


6Z, 9Z, 12ZM, Z2, and Z3











I had to see what they would look like all Turbo'd up - 6Z and 9Z with 3" "T" type turbo heads. Z2 and Z3 with 2.5" KT turbo heads. 12ZM with its stock 2.5" TRTH :thumbsup:





And the business ends. All are stock except for one of the new Malkoff towers in the Z3.





Now I need to find me a 7Z! :devil:


----------



## 880arm

angelofwar said:


> TIME1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> mini Z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIME1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flickr 上 sunkwaichuen 的 DSC00024
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the? Where the? How the???
> 
> What is that, and is it stock? Prototype Z3? Please share!
Click to expand...


So was there really a 3Z offered at one time? Prototype? User mod? 

Probably not real practical (or tactical) with the old R30 bulb but it could be made into a little pocket rocket today!


----------



## Kif

Here is my Z2-S
Not very bright as other Surefire lights but I love the strobe (it's the only reason I bought this light)


----------



## Melson

These Z2 bodies are too sexy so I have to ask:

Where can I get a Surefire Z2 (or any Z like) body? Aftermarket or OEM?

I see oveready has them but it costs an arm and a leg.

I've searched and searched but I must not be looking at the right areas. :thinking:

Mods if this needs to be posted in the marketplace I apologize and feel free to edit my post out.


----------



## cland72

You can check out the CPFMP and/or post a WTB ad.

They come up occasionally on ebay but are typically pretty pricey there.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Melson said:


> These Z2 bodies are too sexy so I have to ask:
> 
> Where can I get a Surefire Z2 (or any Z like) body? Aftermarket or OEM?
> 
> I see oveready has them but it costs an arm and a leg.
> 
> I've searched and searched but I must not be looking at the right areas. :thinking:
> 
> Mods if this needs to be posted in the marketplace I apologize and feel free to edit my post out.




Ahh glad to see this thread still going strong despite the discontinuation of the Z2. Melson, the only Z series you are gonna find new in stores is the Z2-S which is sexy but lacks the flexibility of modifications available for the Z2.

cland72 is right, the only place to get them now is in the market place or on the bay. And good luck if you want a Z3!!!

Im glad I stocked up on them when I did!


----------



## greatscoot

I love my "Z" and recently picked up a "C". It's OK but I like the Z much better.


----------



## Melson

I am baffled as to how no company makes a aftermarket body when CLEARLY it is the sexiest body out there right? 

AT LEAST there could be a body made that looked somewhat similar

But thank you everybody for the info, I'll have to post a WTB up soon then.


----------



## ElectronGuru

Melson said:


> AT LEAST there could be a body made that looked somewhat similar



How close (or not) would you say are the TorchLAB Slims?


----------



## archimedes

Melson said:


> ....AT LEAST there could be a body made that looked somewhat similar....



L2T (Solar Force) ... ???


----------



## Melson

Electronguru, close but no cigar.

Archimedes, spot on!

For a second there the flashaholic universe had gotten smaller than I thought 

Sorry to derail the thread guys. Kif, definitely jealous of ya with the (slightly) new Z2-S


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Melson said:


> Electronguru, close but no cigar.
> 
> Archimedes, spot on!



Spot on?!?!?! no way!

No offense, but those L2T's just do not do it for me. not even close. I find those fugly.

I much prefer that TorchLAB!

Still, I prefer the original Z2 and Z3 over all of them.

Just different tastes I suppose!


----------



## RI Chevy

L2T is closer to a C2 than a Z2.


----------



## CLBME

Electronguru's slim tubes feel great in the hand and are very close for me. However, what I like best about my Z2 are the grip rings and shape. I like the "abruptness" of the grip rings vs. the tapered body of the Oveready. In fairness however, I've never tried the grip rings on the OR slim tube either. I love my Z2. Ergo's are simply great for me. Dunno- there's also a "feel" to it that I cannot qualify. Malkoff gives it a great heft. I've beaten mine up quite a bit. There's a Z3 up for bid starting at $180 on the bay but it's too rich for my blue-collar blood......................


----------



## archimedes

Melson said:


> ....Archimedes, spot on!....





Captain Spaulding said:


> Spot on?!?!?! no way!
> 
> No offense, but those L2T's just do not do it for me. not even close. I find those fugly.
> 
> I much prefer that TorchLAB!
> 
> Still, I prefer the original Z2 and Z3 over all of them.
> 
> Just different tastes I suppose!





RI Chevy said:


> L2T is closer to a C2 than a Z2.



The question was for something "somewhat similar" ... though I too _far _prefer the Z2 to the L2T (which seems kind of like a "blend" of the C2 and Z2, to me).

Actually, I'd much rather have the 6Z than any of those, though :devil:


----------



## 880arm

In addition to the marketplace and online auctions, don't overlook Craigslist. Depending upon where you live (I live near a military base) you can stumble across some really good deals there. I have also had some good luck e-mailing sellers who don't live near me and asking whether they would be willing to ship their items. 

The Z's are special lights. As far as my personal faves for EDC, I still tend more toward the C series but it's a close call.


----------



## NotRegulated

JNewell said:


> To make matters slightly more interesting, there were two different 6Z body tubes.



Here they are!



[/IMG]


----------



## kengps

Melson said:


> I am baffled as to how no company makes a aftermarket body when CLEARLY it is the sexiest body out there right?
> 
> AT LEAST there could be a body made that looked somewhat similar
> 
> But thank you everybody for the info, I'll have to post a WTB up soon then.



Because Surefire has a Patent on the "Combat Grip" of the Z and C bodies. It really is a superior grip. I see no reason for a 6P when you can lego with a C or Z body just the same.


----------



## Kestrel

kengps said:


> It really is a superior grip. I see no reason for a 6P when you can lego with a C or Z body just the same.


Roger that.  They cost a little more but the difference when using them is substantial IMO.

During normal usage (i.e. how you would carry an 'on' flashlight for an extended period of time), the combat ring for these bodies rides between my ring & pinkie finger and makes for such a nice grip, almost effortless compared to having to actively hold on to a P- or G-series. Once I found this out I sold off my P's & G's; now I have 7 P60-type 'users' and they are all C's & Z's because of that grip ring.

This doesn't even include the benefit to the 'icepick' hold while using the rear momentary button, i.e. the function that the grip ring was initially designed for.


----------



## FPSRelic

I _really_ have to stop reading these addicts threads. A few weeks ago, I had no Z2's. Now, I have these:






The top one is the one I got first - a bored type II Anno Z2 from Oveready with a McClicky switch (the Xeno bezel ring I added later). It's currently sporting a Nailbender XM-L 3 Mode drop-in. I got this one purely based on the responses in this thread. After using it for a bit, I found that I liked the grip of this light more than that of the C2, but was torn between carrying it and my C2, as the C2 has Matte HAIII finish, which I like more. 

So I figured like most on this forum that the ultimate Z2 would be a HA version, which of course, Oveready could provide. Hence the middle one. It's currently packing an Oveready triple XPG2 LMH drop in. And I bought a second bezel with a Xeno smooth steel bezel ring, a HAIII Z41 switch with regular Surefire switch internals, and a HA A19 extender, so I could lego the thing in a number of diiferent configurations. This is my current user light. The finish is just frikin' sweet. It feels very tough (not game to do the scratch test just yet) and if it holds up to it's claims, it should be a good user for a while. The stealth black look is pretty cool too. The only way I think you could get a better light for military types would be to get one in either natural HA or tan. When this light was shipped, it came assembled (The guy who put it together must be build like Arnie, because it took me some serious muscle power and gloves to get it apart again) The Oveready lights aren't cheap, but when you add up the boring and the custom finish, together with the fact that they're a turnkey solution, they pretty much work out to be about the same price (at least for me in Australia) as if you were to buy a stock light and arrange the rest to be done yourself. 

The last one, the AZ2, I got as I'd heard someone say that it was the best light from Surefire due to it's ability to do both flood and throw, as well as the fact that I could lego my LX2 head onto it to give it a combat grip body, or use the tailcap on a C2 or Z2 with a Malkoff dropin for hi/low use. I must admit I was underwhelmed with it's performance to begin with. It's output seemed to be less than that of my G2D, but It's growing on me.

I also have a NIP older version Z2L I got from the 'bay for $99. I know, it's expensive, but I got into this game pretty late, and what with Suerfire's "no international sales" policy, coupled with the RIDICULOUS prices Australian vendors want for even discontinued Surefire's. $99 is a bargain for me ($429 for an Incan M3 anyone? It's on special - down from $614 :green.

So now, since I own 4 of these, I guess I'm now a Z2 addict


----------



## chai

Here's a picture of mines.


----------



## ElectronGuru

FPSRelic said:


> (The guy who put it together must be build like Arnie, because it took me some serious muscle power and gloves to get it apart again)



Sorry! A big guy with naturally big arms, I've historically had good finger strength. 

But building upwards of 50 lights/hosts a month, my grip now rivals that of my vice


----------



## FPSRelic

ElectronGuru said:


> Sorry! A big guy with naturally big arms, I've historically had good finger strength.
> 
> But building upwards of 50 lights/hosts a month, my grip now rivals that of my vice



Haha no worries  

A little off topic, but last I checked, you guys only had one HA Z2 left. I take it once that's gone, they're gone?


----------



## ElectronGuru

FPSRelic said:


> A little off topic, but last I checked, you guys only had one HA Z2 left. I take it once that's gone, they're gone?



Its the last Z2 I've seen in a while, but I have one corner yet to turn over before I call supplies gone for good.

Kind of kicking myself. Had I not picked up so many in 2010, I would have felt the need to get more in 2011, when they were last available.


----------



## kengps

Dang! Can't let that one get away. Sold!


----------



## Norm

A number of images on this and preceding pages are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 
Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## FPSRelic

Norm said:


> A number of images on this and preceding pages are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3
> Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm



Hopefully one of them isn't mine. I got the hint last time and tried to reduce the size.


----------



## FPSRelic

kengps said:


> Dang! Can't let that one get away. Sold!



You won't be dissapointed IMO. That HA anno is much better than stock.


----------



## kengps

I have one already. I could use another, and the thought of "no more" made me sad  So....I got the "Loaded" model. Blackened Steel ring, UCL glass, McClicky hard-press switch.

Yes, The Anno is nice. Extremely tough too. The last one I bought had anno inside the body where the reflector sits. The drop-in wouldn't ground to the body, so I had to try and remove the anno that spilled over. Man was that a job! I've done some modding to HA3 anno before on my lathe. It eats cutting bits for lunch if their not hot off the sharpener.


----------



## FPSRelic

kengps said:


> I have one already. I could use another, and the thought of "no more" made me sad  So....I got the "Loaded" model. Blackened Steel ring, UCL glass, McClicky hard-press switch.
> 
> Yes, The Anno is nice. Extremely tough too. The last one I bought had anno inside the body where the reflector sits. The drop-in wouldn't ground to the body, so I had to try and remove the anno that spilled over. Man was that a job! I've done some modding to HA3 anno before on my lathe. It eats cutting bits for lunch if their not hot off the sharpener.



Well, it looks like you got the last one, as it's now been taken down from OR's website. A sad day indeed for those who missed out :shakehead:


----------



## greatscoot

Nice score on that Z. The "Z" is an awesome light. I tried a "C" but it just wasn't the same. Somebody should make the "Z" body for a single 18350 battery.


----------



## kengps

I prefer the "Z". But the "C" is what I take when I need a clip. The fact the Z can be grabbed from any angle (unlike the C) makes it the ultimate Tactical/Defense light.


----------



## T45

chai said:


> Here's a picture of mines.



you have 3 Z3s? :rock:That is one great light I wish Surefire would bring back, even if for a limited run.


----------



## Hesh68

I have a 6Z that I purchased new in '99, its as new as I look at it this evening. I tended to use the 6P more than the 6Z.........after reading this I am wondering WHY???

My 6Z has the lanyard and I even have the original box sans the two CR123A Duracells it shipped with. Now to look at a Malcoff to replace the incandescent P60...any other suggestions?


----------



## RI Chevy

Lots of good reading here. Just comes down to personal preference on tints and power outputs. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?336391-The-Official-Malkoff-Junkie-thread-Part-2


----------



## tobrien

Hesh68 said:


> I have a 6Z that I purchased new in '99, its as new as I look at it this evening. I tended to use the 6P more than the 6Z.........after reading this I am wondering WHY???
> 
> My 6Z has the lanyard and I even have the original box sans the two CR123A Duracells it shipped with. Now to look at a Malcoff to replace the incandescent P60...any other suggestions?


Malkoff *or* Nailbender's options are all solid 

I've bought from both and love em equally


----------



## Captain Spaulding

I've owned lots of each. I'd really recommend a malkoff m91 of the warm persuasion if you like warm. It's absolutely amazing and I prefer it over my oveready triples.


----------



## tobrien

Captain Spaulding said:


> I've owned lots of each. I'd really recommend a malkoff m91 of the warm persuasion if you like warm. It's absolutely amazing and I prefer it over my oveready triples.



with the 6z wouldn't he want the M61w? iirc the M91(w) needs at least 6v right?


----------



## Captain Spaulding

The input is 5.5 -12 volts for the M91. It runs great on a pair of rcr123,s or if you bore it, IMR18350's!


----------



## Hesh68

i will try both, i was on the oveready website yesterday but couldn't complete the transaction (3 times)??? ?May be it doesn't like Aussies???


----------



## tobrien

Hesh68 said:


> i will try both, i was on the oveready website yesterday but couldn't complete the transaction (3 times)??? ?May be it doesn't like Aussies???



trying checking around on OR's forum: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?139-Oveready


----------



## Grizzman

I've thought about the Z multiple times, but never got past the odd appearance. 

Today I took the plunge and snatched one up from ebay. If I like it as much as all my other Surefires, I'll be very happy indeed. It's gonna receive a Malkoff M61L 219, or at least that's the current plan. 

I'm very comfortable with the Harries technique, so I'll see how the Rogers/Surefire works out with a properly designed light.

Grizz


----------



## TMedina

Grizz, I think you're about to discover a new, long-lost love. 

My only real regret is how long it took me to take the plunge.


----------



## Hesh68

Harries and the Z series, works with everything from revolvers to semi's. The P series is just to cumbersome unless you fully grasp the light in your support hand.


----------



## Grizzman

TMedina said:


> Grizz, I think you're about to discover a new, long-lost love.



That would be cool with me.

Grizz


----------



## Grizzman

The Z2 arrived today, and oh yeah, I like it. Should have bought one year's ago. Happy camper for sure. 

I haven't even put in a Malkoff yet. 

Grizz


----------



## TMedina

Ha! Another convert!

Welcome to the fold, Brother Grizzman.


----------



## Rat

The mail man droped this one off the other day very happy like the day it was made minty :thumbsup:
















I post an image of his Z3 Bother soon.
cheers


----------



## FPSRelic

Rat said:


> The mail man droped this one off the other day very happy like the day it was made minty :thumbsup:
> 
> I post an image of his Z3 Bother soon.
> cheers



Nice catch. It has the old crosshairs logo but the newer style bezel on it.


----------



## ElectronGuru

It also appears to have the rarest z41: old brand and knurling but new twisty and smaller/modern boot size.


----------



## Kestrel

Rat, I confess that I'm envious - I have a small but select Z-series collection but would love to add such a gem to them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rat

FPSRelic said:


> Nice catch. It has the old crosshairs logo but the newer style bezel on it.



Its Bezel is the old lexan lens type with no bezel ring or removable lens & no hot Caution logo on it. 
It is period correct. Same style as the newer ones just older.





ElectronGuru said:


> It also appears to have the rarest z41: old brand and knurling but new twisty and smaller/modern boot size.



Good eyes I forgot I even put that tail cap on it. The original tail cap is back on it now it has the Surefire & www.surefire.com laser etching.

That Z41 Laser products tail cap is the first I have ever seen. It has the smaller boot like the current Z41's but the old Laser products etching on it. I got it sealed still in its bag. It is labeled as a Water proof Z41 tail cap for all 3P, 6P, 6R, 6Z, 7Z, 9P, 9Z. Big thanks to LE6920 for selling it to me. It is one of the cheapest purchases I have got over the last few months but I just love it best purchase by far. 





Kestrel said:


> Rat, I confess that I'm envious - I have a small but select Z-series collection but would love to add such a gem to them. :thumbsup:



Ok Kestrel you have dibs on these two Z's if I ever sell. You got in before James 



Ok here is his Big Brother the Z3











Cheers


----------



## ElectronGuru

Rat said:


> That Z41 Laser products tail cap is the first I have ever seen. It has the smaller boot like the current Z41's but the old Laser products etching on it. I got it sealed still in its bag. It is labeled as a Water proof Z41 tail cap for all 3P, 6P, 6R, 6Z, 7Z, 9P, 9Z. Big thanks to LE6920 for selling it to me.



I got one the same way, in the bag. I seems like they came out out with the LOTC design first as an upgrade, then changed branding to SF before making them standard/widespread.

I HA'd mine to install on a 3P. But I neglected to point out its uniqueness amid a batch with hundreds of parts, so the cap came out natural and the body came out black!


----------



## Swedpat

Rat,

Thanks for the photos. I have never before seen or heard of Z3s so I actually thought that Z3 never been made! I really like my Z2.


----------



## FPSRelic

Rat said:


> Its Bezel is the old lexan lens type with no bezel ring or removable lens & no hot Caution logo on it.
> It is period correct. Same style as the newer ones just older



I figured that, which is why I thought it was a good catch.


----------



## Rat

ElectronGuru said:


> I got one the same way, in the bag. I seems like they came out out with the LOTC design first as an upgrade, then changed branding to SF before making them standard/widespread.
> 
> I HA'd mine to install on a 3P. But I neglected to point out its uniqueness amid a batch with hundreds of parts, so the cap came out natural and the body came out black!



That's a real shame. But on the bright side you made my tail-cap even rarer 






Swedpat said:


> Rat,
> 
> Thanks for the photos. I have never before seen or heard of Z3s so I actually thought that Z3 never been made! I really like my Z2.



No problem the thanks needs to go to James he made me get off my backside and take some pictures. You have a very impressive list of lights yourself I just spent sometime checking all your lights out :thumbsup:






FPSRelic said:


> I figured that, which is why I thought it was a good catch.



Sorry I miss understood. I thought you meant it had a new bezel on the older style body. All good.


Cheers guys


----------



## jamesmtl514

I like the Z series.


----------



## RI Chevy

Looks like all of the Surefire lights are going to Australia and Canada!


----------



## Rat

jamesmtl514 said:


> I like the Z series.



Hey James Nice Z's brother :thumbsup:

Whats the story with that Z3 third from the end ? 
Whats the serial number ?
Is that the original bezel ?
Has it got the cross-hair logo on the other side?





RI Chevy said:


> Looks like all of the Surefire lights are going to Australia and Canada!



There will be less coming to Australia for a while I am broke big time 

cheers


----------



## jamesmtl514

Will: A010929. Older logo. It came with a blank press fit head but I like the look of this smooth guy better.
I wish it were a crosshairs like yours


----------



## Rat

jamesmtl514 said:


> Will: A010929. Older logo. It came with a blank press fit head but I like the look of this smooth guy better.
> I wish it were a crosshairs like yours



You had me going there. I was thinking it could have been lower than mine with that smooth bezel. 
It does look cool with that bezel.


Hey anybody seen a clip like this one on this 6Z ?







Cheers


----------



## ElectronGuru

Rat said:


> Hey anybody seen a clip like this one on this 6Z ?



That's a vintage lanyard ring, predecessor to the Z33. Under use, it tends to scape against the tailcap.


----------



## jamesmtl514

I only have one crosshairs and it's the M3 body on it's way. I'm so excited I have the coolest parts waiting for it 



Rat said:


> Ok Kestrel you have dibs on these two Z's if I ever sell. You got in before James
> 
> Ok here is his Big Brother the Z3
> Cheers


How has everyone been beating me with dibs lately? :/


----------



## Kestrel

jamesmtl514 said:


> How has everyone been beating me with dibs lately? :/


'Cuz everyone hates the person in the lead, lol.


----------



## Rat

ElectronGuru said:


> That's a vintage lanyard ring, predecessor to the Z33. Under use, it tends to scape against the tailcap.



Thanks for the info. I hope there is no scraping of the tailcap on this one. I was told it was mint lets hope so. We will see when it turns up.






jamesmtl514 said:


> I only have one crosshairs and it's the M3 body on it's way. I'm so excited I have the coolest parts waiting for it
> 
> 
> How has everyone been beating me with dibs lately? :/



Man you are lossing your touch. Considering you are the CPF dibs champion of all time :thumbsup:

Don't forget pic's of that M3 when you have finished it we all love pic's

cheers


----------



## Hesh68

Time to join this thread, my vintage 6Z I purchased in '98 from memory and not a mark on it & still have the box. Excuse the quality of the picture, I will pull out the DSLR Nikon on Saturday!!


----------



## Hesh68

Just won a AZ2 on Fleabay Australia, I probably paid more than I should but it looks like its as new and it has the box.....fingers crossed!!!


----------



## jamesmtl514

AZ2, i...think..that's the only common Z I'm missing. And it looks great and it's probably fantastic.

I picked up my M3 today, where's the millennium series thread Rat? 

Also, i need one more light then I'm done for a very long time. 
I call dibs on a mint M1.


----------



## chnzwh

jamesmtl514 said:


> AZ2, i...think..that's the only common Z I'm missing. And it looks great and it's probably fantastic.
> 
> I picked up my M3 today, where's the millennium series thread Rat?
> 
> Also, i need one more light then I'm done for a very long time.
> I call dibs on a mint M1.



IMHO, the AZ2/AZ2-S is probably the Z that's closest to perfection.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Thanks for rubbing it in!


----------



## Kestrel

chnzwh said:


> IMHO, the AZ2/AZ2-S is probably the Z that's closest to perfection.


That's crazy talk - where's my 'ban' button, lol.


----------



## Cerealand

I had a NIB z2 sitting around for a while. Just popped it opened and shipped it to Oveready for boring in Batch N. It should be there right now. 1-2 months wait before I can get it back. First Z2 light for me.


----------



## chnzwh

Kestrel said:


> That's crazy talk - where's my 'ban' button, lol.



This is amazing! 

I just prefer two-cell length lights though.


----------



## Cypher_Aod

I was browsing, of all places, eBay, when I spotted someone selling a few New-in-box Surefire Z2 lights for just £35 (~$52) plus shipping!

Needless to say, I bought one on the spot which arrived today. It's absolutely magnificent, I've already modded it with a Xeno Ti-finish flat bezel and a Malkoff M61-219 

Then, I started feeling very silly, given that the Z2 is out of production and out of stock anywhere, that I didn't buy the others that he had for sale, and was mortified to see that he'd sold all of them when I went back to buy another.
I was extremely happy to see, not five minutes later, that he had listed some more and I bought two of the buggers  One for keeps, and one for someone I work with.

Here's the one that arrived today, sitting next to it's military-style brother, my much-loved and much-abused C2;


----------



## tobrien

Cypher_Aod said:


> I was browsing, of all places, eBay, when I spotted someone selling a few New-in-box Surefire Z2 lights for just £35 (~$52) plus shipping!
> 
> Needless to say, I bought one on the spot which arrived today. It's absolutely magnificent, I've already modded it with a Xeno Ti-finish flat bezel and a Malkoff M61-219
> 
> Then, I started feeling very silly, given that the Z2 is out of production and out of stock anywhere, that I didn't buy the others that he had for sale, and was mortified to see that he'd sold all of them when I went back to buy another.
> I was extremely happy to see, not five minutes later, that he had listed some more and I bought two of the buggers  One for keeps, and one for someone I work with.
> 
> Here's the one that arrived today, sitting next to it's military-style brother, my much-loved and much-abused C2;



very nice, congrats!


----------



## BenChiew

Rat said:


> The mail man droped this one off the other day very happy like the day it was made minty :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I post an image of his Z3 Bother soon.
> cheers



That is nice William.


----------



## Rat

Yah thanks
That is one of my favorites that's for sure just love it. I just love that tail cap as well I have one on my Cross-hair Defender very rare tail caps.
In real life its a bit more on the glossy side. That brushed alloy sheet it is sitting on in the picture reflects the light back on it giving it a matte finish look.

Cheers


----------



## Tana

Some serious cheating used for this one (and some $$$ to get to it) but one of my favorite flashlights I have... I hope it still falls under "Z-series addicts"...


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Tana said:


> Some serious cheating used for this one (and some $$$ to get to it) but one of my favorite flashlights I have... I hope it still falls under "Z-series addicts"...



I love the E front and the C rear AZ2 bodies! Yours looks awesome!


----------



## Tana

fresh eddie fresh said:


> I love the E front and the C rear AZ2 bodies! Yours looks awesome!



Thanks, fef... It took me a while to set it up like this (and basically buy complete AZ2-S for this sole purpose)...


----------



## erehwyrevekool

Tana said:


> Some serious cheating used for this one (and some $$$ to get to it) but one of my favorite flashlights I have... I hope it still falls under "Z-series addicts"...



Hi Tana, very nice lego. I think it could be a little bit uncomfortable to use thi setup w/ triad as cigar (Rogers) technique isn't it?


----------



## Tana

erehwyrevekool said:


> Hi Tana, very nice lego. I think it could be a little bit uncomfortable to use thi setup w/ triad as cigar (Rogers) technique isn't it?



Actually, no... it's the same comfortability as any other Z I was holding, if not better... grip is what this thing has for export... :thumbsup:

Triad is so well designed and made that the thumb just slips thru those curves...


----------



## RI Chevy

Nice Z there Tana. Can I ask, Do you put stickers on all of your lights?


----------



## erehwyrevekool

Ok Tana, I understand but I mean Rogers-technique not Harris-technique so I suppose the inside of your hand cannot push the hidden switch comfortably as you can do w/ the stock tailcatp Z41. Am I wrong? :thinking:

cigar/Roger-technique





Harris-technique


----------



## Tana

RI Chevy said:


> Nice Z there Tana. Can I ask, Do you put stickers on all of your lights?



Only on my mods... :devil:


----------



## Tana

erehwyrevekool said:


> Ok Tana, I understand but I mean Rogers-technique not Harris-technique so I suppose the inside of your hand cannot push the hidden switch comfortably as you can do w/ the stock tailcatp Z41. Am I wrong? :thinking:
> 
> cigar/Roger-technique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris-technique



Oh, didn't know that it has to be held exactly the same way... in that case, no... I can't use Roger's technique... when I said I don't have an issue, my technique was basically a blend of Roger-Harris; I hold it like a cigar but still use my thumb to activate...  

So my everyday use is Harris technique... I need to remember that...


----------



## RI Chevy

Tana said:


> Only on my mods... :devil:



Ahhh..... I see.  Thanks.


----------



## Xacto

Got a used Surefire Z2-S and since I really started to like it, had to get a second one so I can EDC the first one (Rule of thumb - at least on sample for the collection) 

The second one is a new one I got from a store. 

Now I am undecided... the used one has the nicer, more natural tint while the new one has a slight greenish tint (which would make that example the one to be used with the possibility of getting dings and scratches), but a smaller Donuthole up close.

The used one has surely more hours on the LED and a nasty black type of grease on the threads that I can not completely get rid of. (Which would make this example the one to be used, since it is clearly not MINT from the box anymore)









Left the new one, right the used one.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## RI Chevy

Nice. You could always just switch the heads and carry the one you like.


----------



## Xacto

RI Chevy said:


> Nice. You could always just switch the heads and carry the one you like.



Unfortunately not possible with the Z2-S (at least not without using quite an amount of power)

Cheers 
Thorsten


----------



## RI Chevy

Are they 2 of the same lights? It looked like you had two Z2-S's. I figured you could just switch the 2 heads between hosts, and use the one you like?


----------



## Xacto

RI Chevy said:


> Are they 2 of the same lights? It looked like you had two Z2-S's. I figured you could just switch the 2 heads between hosts, and use the one you like?



I do have 2x Z2-S but Surefire glued the head to the battery tube (the Z2-S is a departure from the old Dropin/host design), although some early examples could be opened pretty easily. I would actually pay money if Surefire would bring out the Z2-S LED/reflector combination in an separat head like the KX4. (or just update the KX4) While there are plenty of aftermarket options, a pure OEM light has its charms.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## RI Chevy

Wow. OK. I did not realize that. Thank you for the clarification and the education on the new Z2's.


----------



## DSlocum

I still have my first 6z, my only Surefire. It has been my go-to light since I bought it new.







There have been a couple of changes along the way.


----------



## Helmut.G

Received an older style (or so I believe) 6Z today, with a non-blank bezel.

I wonder if those are rare? Looking through this entire thread I've only seen a single one like it in post #285 by jamesmtl514.
Additionally, the packaging shown in post #161 by AR_Shorty bears a picture of one.

The light has had a good chunk of metal drilled out by a previous owner for some marking reason.


Pics:


----------



## Xacto

Helmut.G said:


> Received an older style (or so I believe) 6Z today, with a non-blank bezel.
> [...]The light has had a good chunk of metal drilled out by a previous owner for some marking reason.



Haha :wave: so you were the highest bidder. I wonder why he did drill that hole. From your pictures it seems that it does not go all the way through.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Helmut.G

Xacto said:


> From your pictures it seems that it does not go all the way through.


That's correct, though I guess there's not much material left at the deepest point, probably about one millimetre.


----------



## ampdude

Rat, I've never seen a Crosshairs Z2 Combatlight before, that is awesome. And looks totally mint! And it has a Laser Products tailcap. SO NICE. Thanks for the pictures.

Do you have any original packaging for it or could you guess the time of manufacture? My best guess is 1999. There seems to be this big gap of unknown, mostly stretching from 1996 to 2000 as to what the heck Surefire was producing as they were experimenting with a lot of different things over a very short period of time.


----------



## 417PC

I've always loved my Z2, but I keep reaching for the C2 because of the pocket clip. I don't like my light sinking in, and I've never been a fan of holsters.

Anyone know of a good clip for the Z2 and the newer (sacrilege?) P2ZX?


----------



## UVvis

I love the Z type combat lights.


----------



## FPSRelic

UVvis said:


> I love the Z type combat lights.



Nice collection.

I noticed in your picture that your az2 has a crenelated bezel. Mine has a smooth bezel. Does it have the new or old logo. Also, do you know what emitter it uses?


----------



## 880arm

FPSRelic said:


> Nice collection.
> 
> I noticed in your picture that your az2 has a crenelated bezel. Mine has a smooth bezel. Does it have the new or old logo. Also, do you know what emitter it uses?



Looks like an EB2 head on the AZ2


----------



## UVvis

880arm said:


> Looks like an EB2 head on the AZ2



Bingo


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Moving this to General Flashlights Discussion. This thread has been going on for 2 years, so the redirect function will last 5 days, so people can be well informed where it is now.

Bill


----------



## tobrien

Bullzeyebill said:


> Moving this to General Flashlights Discussion. This thread has been going on for 2 years, so the redirect function will last 5 days, so people can be well informed where it is now.
> 
> Bill



thanks for moving it back to GFD!


----------



## Brand X

Coming soon....The "OneZie"


----------



## tobrien

Brand X said:


> Coming soon....The "OneZie"



dang that looks great! any plans for grip rings?


----------



## RI Chevy

Cool!


----------



## greatscoot

Very nice.


----------



## Brand X

Standard grip rings should fit. I am going to make about 10 if these. Bored for 18350's as well.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Very cool! 
I'm interested


----------



## tobrien

well guys, I have to say I've doubted the awesomeness and following the Z-series lights had (and have) for the longest time. Today I am posting to say I am now eating my words (to my credit I never _said_ them, only _thought_ them ).

This past Wednesday I received a Z2 + A19 + Z59 + P91 setup on CPFMP, all for a cool $70 shipped. I have been converted. 

The Z2 is absolutely awesome! If you combine it with the A19 single cell extender, it puts the grip rings in _the_ perfect spot for "big guy hands." Furthermore, this "DIY Z3" seriously reminds me of how my M3 feels when handled, with the only difference being that the M3's grip rings are placed right before a "DIY Z3's" rings (see my last photo for comparison and explanation of what I mean). I realize we're in a Z-addicts thread, but if you love the M3, make yourself a 3-cell Z-series setup.

I don't plan on going LED with this "homemade Z3," at least not yet... we'll see.

_How about some pics?_

*extended Z2 ("Z3") logo side:*





*extended Z2 ("Z3") model name side:*





*the P91 lamp came with some really high quality (and quite bright) glow paint/powder on the rim of the reflector (tried to get photos to do it justice, but whatever this stuff is, it is real powerful!):*







*here's how similar (IMO) an A19 on a Z2 makes the light to an M3 (the rings on the M3 "end" right before an extended Z2's):*






long story short: you guys got me convinced. The Z-series is amazing. The Z2 works well by itself but also matches quite well with an A19.


----------



## 880arm

That's a good looking setup :thumbsup:


----------



## tobrien

880arm said:


> That's a good looking setup :thumbsup:



thanks man! 

you ain't too bad lookin' yourself.... I mean flashlightguide.com!! I meant flashlightguide!


----------



## cland72

tobrien said:


> well guys, I have to say I've doubted the awesomeness and following the Z-series lights had (and have) for the longest time. Today I am posting to say I am now eating my words (to my credit I never _said_ them, only _thought_ them ).
> 
> This past Wednesday I received a Z2 + A19 + Z59 + P91 setup on CPFMP, all for a cool $70 shipped. I have been converted.
> 
> The Z2 is absolutely awesome! If you combine it with the A19 single cell extender, it puts the grip rings in _the_ perfect spot for "big guy hands." Furthermore, this "DIY Z3" seriously reminds me of how my M3 feels when handled, with the only difference being that the M3's grip rings are placed right before a "DIY Z3's" rings (see my last photo for comparison and explanation of what I mean). I realize we're in a Z-addicts thread, but if you love the M3, make yourself a 3-cell Z-series setup.
> 
> I don't plan on going LED with this "homemade Z3," at least not yet... we'll see.
> 
> _How about some pics?_
> 
> *extended Z2 ("Z3") logo side:*
> 
> *extended Z2 ("Z3") model name side:*
> 
> *the P91 lamp came with some really high quality (and quite bright) glow paint/powder on the rim of the reflector (tried to get photos to do it justice, but whatever this stuff is, it is real powerful!):*
> 
> *here's how similar (IMO) an A19 on a Z2 makes the light to an M3 (the rings on the M3 "end" right before an extended Z2's):*
> 
> long story short: you guys got me convinced. The Z-series is amazing. The Z2 works well by itself but also matches quite well with an A19.



I got my hands on a Z3 from Craigslist about three weeks ago, and I agree - the Z3 is perfect for bigger hands. Glad you like the Z2/A19 combo! I'm thinking about throwing my A19 on the Z3 so I can run a P90 with two AW17670s...


----------



## tobrien

cland72 said:


> I got my hands on a Z3 from Craigslist about three weeks ago, and I agree - the Z3 is perfect for bigger hands. Glad you like the Z2/A19 combo! I'm thinking about throwing my A19 on the Z3 so I can run a P90 with two AW17500s...



heck yeah man, I love it! 

I think I may be misreading your post, but a Z3 + A19 would be four primary cell lengths, right? Wouldn't you need two 65mm or so cells for that? did you mean 17670 instead of 17500? I think my Z2 + A19 would take two 17500s now lol


----------



## cland72

tobrien said:


> heck yeah man, I love it!
> 
> I think I may be misreading your post, but a Z3 + A19 would be four primary cell lengths, right? Wouldn't you need two 65mm or so cells for that? did you mean 17670 instead of 17500? I think my Z2 + A19 would take two 17500s now lol



Crap, mistyped: I meant 17670. Good catch! I'll edit it now.


----------



## ElectronGuru

Not at all. Im pretty sure the M3 is an honorary Z.


----------



## chnzwh

I've always wanted a hard anodized black Z light but the only choices so far are Z2-s, AZ2/AZ2-s, Z2X and Fury Combatlight. I personally don't really appreciate the looks of newer Surefire designs and I don't have a huge appetite for high lumen as long as the light is bright enough (my personal standard for a 2-cell light would be equal or above 150 lumens, around 200 is optimal), so the choices are narrowed down to AZ2/s and Z2-s. 

As a general purpose EDC light, I find two-stage brightness to be crucial. While AZ2/s seems to be the perfect match, its tailcap is way too tight to be operated effectively with my thumb (I know I'm picky :nana. The final solution for me is a Z2-s with a Kroma tailcap and it works exactly the way I want it to be. While the color of the tailcap doesn't match that of the body, it roughly matches the color of grip rings, which gives the light a kinda special look. I also find its low mode to be more usable than that of the AZ2 since AZ2 does not activate the main LED in low mode (the four secondary LEDs look dim in some environments).







High





Low





Avec AZ2-s





Some of my Z series lights


----------



## 880arm

Good stuff there. To me, thats what LEGOing SureFires is about. If something doesn't suit your needs, just try something different!

Happy Thanksgiving to all the Z series addicts (and everyone else too)!


----------



## Mr.Freeze




----------



## RI Chevy

:bump: for 2014! I figured I would resurrect this excellent thread!


----------



## tobrien

RI Chevy said:


> :bump: for 2014! I figured I would resurrect this excellent thread!



good man, there. the Z-series is great and we need to see more of them here!


----------



## ganymede

My beaters:





My retirement fund:


----------



## dan05gt

I just ordered the Z2X (320 lumen model), which I have been wanting for a while, but finally pushed the button on. I really like some of the older style ones as well, but missed the boat.


----------



## RI Chevy

I think the older models are the only ones that can take a P60 drop in replacement. 

Nice lights Ganymede.


----------



## 880arm

I love the old Z-series lights. Their CombatLight styling influenced quite a few other lights as well (M3, UB3T, M3LT etc.).

You guys bringing this thread up made me dig out some of my Z's . . .




I didn't realize until I started this post that I forgot a couple of G2Zs  Other than that, I think they are all accounted for.


----------



## RI Chevy

Real nice collection there!


----------



## chnzwh

880arm said:


> I love the old Z-series lights. Their CombatLight styling influenced quite a few other lights as well (M3, UB3T, M3LT etc.).
> 
> You guys bringing this thread up made me dig out some of my Z's . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize until I started this post that I forgot a couple of G2Zs  Other than that, I think they are all accounted for.



Nice collection you have there Jim! 

Now where is the Fury Combatlight?


----------



## ganymede

RI Chevy said:


> Nice lights Ganymede.



Thanks Chevy! :wave:


----------



## greatscoot

As a good "Z" series addict, I have my first Z3 on its way to me.


----------



## tobrien

greatscoot said:


> As a good "Z" series addict, I have my first Z3 on its way to me.



congrats!


----------



## novice

tobrien,
Your "DIY Z3" was an inspiration. I haven't tried it yet with my one Z2 (not including G2Zs), but I have an A19 somewhere to dig out to try it with.


----------



## Superdave

I can't see that being too comfortable to hold unless you have large hands...


----------



## tobrien

novice said:


> tobrien,
> Your "DIY Z3" was an inspiration. I haven't tried it yet with my one Z2 (not including G2Zs), but I have an A19 somewhere to dig out to try it with.


thanks man!  I really liked reading that! 

My DIY Z3 has been amazing for me. I also plan on getting Barry at Precision Works to bore the Z2 and A19 to 18mm, so that'll make it that much more useful. 

It's nice not being locked into a 3x CR123/2x 17500 format and being able to use one 17670, for example, or two CR123As for "normal" drivers that can take a max of 'just' 6v.


Superdave said:


> I can't see that being too comfortable to hold unless you have large hands...



I have Sasquatch hands


----------



## T45

Just got my Z3 a couple of months back. Love it! My Z collection is now: a Z2, G2Z, and the Z3. I have all ready put a M2/Z32 ribbed bezel on it and an Oveready bezel ring. Future mod will be a McClicky hard press, maybe an UCL.


----------



## cland72

T45 said:


> *Just got my Z3 a couple of months back*. Love it! My Z collection is now: a Z2, G2Z, and the Z3. I have all ready put a M2/Z32 ribbed bezel on it and an Oveready bezel ring. Future mod will be a McClicky hard press, maybe an UCL.



I hope you treat her well


----------



## greatscoot

Z1, Z2, Z3....


----------



## tobrien

greatscoot said:


> Z1, Z2, Z3....



good looking set!


----------



## RI Chevy

Cool set! We need to get someone to order more of those red squared o-rings.  They are nice too. 

The Z1 looks like a special little host there.


----------



## greatscoot

Thanks, it is my first Z3 and it just arrived today. I will probably send it to PrecisionWorks to get it bored. 
I am trying to get a run of the 1's made but am looking for a good machine shop.


----------



## FPSRelic

A Z3 bored for 18.65mm cells is one of my "holy grail" lights. Unfortunately I've never had any luck in getting even a regular Z3. One day though....


----------



## greatscoot

Now that I have the Z3, I'm not sure if I want a forever light with 3x primaries and an HiCRILLL or go with a super high power triple.


----------



## cland72

Do a triple. If you want a super run forever light, get a G3!


----------



## TMedina

cland72 said:


> Do a triple. If you want a super run forever light, get a G3!



Excellent point.


----------



## ElectronGuru

Just realized that my favorite Z image predates this thread. Time to share!:


----------



## RI Chevy

Cool Photo Dan. Is that an Oveready Z2 special?


----------



## Kestrel

A bit of shameless thread promotion, but I figured I'd post a link to my '*Z*' experience I posted at the beginning of this year in case anybody might be interested.

*Low light / Night fire training class

*





(The short version is that Z's are still the best.


----------



## T45

greatscoot said:


> Thanks, it is my first Z3 and it just arrived today. I will probably send it to PrecisionWorks to get it bored.
> I am trying to get a run of the 1's made but am looking for a good machine shop.



Please keep us updated about this project!


----------



## ElectronGuru

RI Chevy said:


> Cool Photo Dan. Is that an Oveready Z2 special?



Thanks. Black HA, yes.


----------



## RI Chevy

That is real nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## JedSmith

Hi fellow Z Fans ! This likely has been answered somewhere before. But since many Z guys have gathered on this thread I'll go ahead & ask - does boring out a classic SF weaken it (in a practical sense) ? Does it lower its value ? My first 'expensive' flashlight was a 6Z. I dropped in a Malkoff & had these two questions about having it bored out. The light has been kept in extremely good condition - maybe 98-99 % Thanks !


----------



## ElectronGuru

JedSmith said:


> Hi fellow Z Fans ! This likely has been answered somewhere before. But since many Z guys have gathered on this thread I'll go ahead & ask - does boring out a classic SF weaken it (in a practical sense) ?



My testing:


----------



## TMedina

As for value - that's very subjective. To folks who run the 18650s, it's a great thing. To those of us who don't, not so much.


----------



## JedSmith

ElectronGuru - o.k., I admit it. Your video made me cry a little. :mecry: But it is a tough light !

Thanks TMedina - in areas where I'm much more familiar, such as firearms, modifications often aren't desired by collectors.


----------



## TMedina

It's a tricky question. For collectors who are interested in museum-quality work, then yes - a modification will likely reduce value.

Your flashlight is a user light, which means it probably wouldn't be of interest to shelf-queen collectors. But for folks who use 18650 batteries, your light will be more attractive because it's already bored for their preferred battery choice.

I hate to be obnoxious, but it isn't really a yes/no sort of question. Sorry! :/


----------



## ElectronGuru

FPSRelic said:


> A little off topic, but last I checked, you guys only had one HA Z2 left. I take it once that's gone, they're gone?



No details yet, but I may have figured a new supply.


----------



## greatscoot

That would be sweet. I would love a Z2 in Red.


----------



## cland72

ElectronGuru said:


> No details yet, but I may have figured a new supply.



I don't expect you to give way any trade secrets or anything, but are you getting a bunch of user Z2's and C2's from .mil or LEO units and refinishing them? If so I think that's awesome.


----------



## ElectronGuru

greatscoot said:


> That would be sweet. I would love a Z2 in Red.



Colors may be possible, but the first batch will be limited.




cland72 said:


> I don't expect you to give way any trade secrets or anything, but are you getting a bunch of user Z2's and C2's from .mil or LEO units and refinishing them? If so I think that's awesome.



That would be awesome. But every approach has drawbacks. I've tried 'refurbishing' vintage parts before and even the thickest HA is thin enough to reveal the pits and lines of a used light (see the marks near the front):







This new approach uses new parts and should have unlimited supply.


----------



## cland72

I know lots of CPFers like their lights mint, but hell, if you were to offer the same HA colors and lights but as "user" status (and priced accordingly), I think you'd still have plenty of buyers who would actually use their lights.

Either way, glad you found a source for parts & hosts!


----------



## tobrien

I'm on the edge of my seat... well not really because it's a beanbag, but I can't wait to see what Oveready has for us


----------



## Kif

Acquire these Zs recently: P2ZX, Z2 & Z3


----------



## tobrien

Kif said:


> Acquire these Zs recently: P2ZX, Z2 & Z3



*that* is cool!


----------



## ganymede

Another honory Z!


----------



## greatscoot

Very nice. I recently picked up a Z3 and it is great. Finally got a Black G2Z on Friday too.


----------



## Monocrom

Not sure if this makes me an addict, but I got a 9Z body and tailcap a few years back in a trade for a Milky-modded head that I really wanted. Put the right head on the 9Z body and tossed a P91 lamp into it. Now I'm in the process of stocking up on SureFire P91 lamps for my mint 9Z. My only Z-series light, but it's not going to be a useless paper-weight in a few years.


----------



## cland72

Monocrom said:


> Not sure if this makes me an addict, but I got a 9Z body and tailcap a few years back in a trade for a Milky-modded head that I really wanted. Put the right head on the 9Z body and tossed a P91 lamp into it. Now I'm in the process of stocking up on SureFire P91 lamps for my mint 9Z. My only Z-series light, but it's not going to be a useless paper-weight in a few years.



Make sure you stock up on P90s as well - you can use 2 17500/18500 to drive it, whereas you can't with the P91.


----------



## Monocrom

Thanks, I'll get a couple of those as well.


----------



## flashlight chronic

Z2, Z3 and G2Z


----------



## Kif

Here are more pictures of my different generations Z2s:


----------



## MBentz

I recently saw a Z2 with a serial number that started with C instead of A. Anyone know anything about that?


----------



## tobrien

that's awesome Kif!


MBentz said:


> I recently saw a Z2 with a serial number that started with C instead of A. Anyone know anything about that?


I saw one on eBay a few weeks ago like that too. I never got an answer here


----------



## Kif

I only have SN started with A & B (the one in the middle of pictures) but never see one started with C.
That will be rare that SN started with C


----------



## JackP

I don't have any photos to post but after using one as an LEO for a number of year i can attest to the fact they are one of THE best combat lights out there. I recently relinquished mine to my nieces husband who is a county Dep for Grand Traverse County. Worked well to illuminate an AK carrying bad guy at 50 yards saving people from closing in any closer. Thumbs up!!!! I love 'em and use em!!!
JJP


----------



## RI Chevy

Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:

Was it a stock Z2, or a modded Z2? You must have gone through some serious 3v batteries then in your time.


----------



## tobrien

just picked up a pretty good looking Z2 on the Amazon marketplace for $59. these are the pics the seller had up:










I can't wait to get this


----------



## 880arm

tobrien said:


> just picked up a pretty good looking Z2 on the Amazon marketplace for $59. these are the pics the seller had up:
> 
> I can't wait to get this



Looks great. Congrats! :twothumbs


----------



## RI Chevy

That really looks good!


----------



## UVvis

Tobrien,

Nice! The Z2 was my first Surefire light. I was amazed at how brilliant and bright the P60 was, some 15 years ago or so when I bought it. Then came the P61 and I was amazed again. Then the KX3, which was awesome for runtime, but awful by today's standards. Then the KL5, the new KL3, the P60L, the KX4, Oveready McClicky, a couple P60 drop ins... Now it essentially looks stock again, with the Mcclicky and a nailbender XP-G2 drop in. 

My only complaint is that the grip rings are getting soft, probably from years of sunscreen, assorted lubricants, and that fun stuff.... It is one of my favorite Surefire handheld lights.


----------



## cland72

UVvis said:


> My only complaint is that the grip rings are getting soft, probably from years of sunscreen, assorted lubricants, and that fun stuff.... It is one of my favorite Surefire handheld lights.



I called Surefire a few months ago and told them I needed new grip rings for my Z2. They sent them out to me at no charge.


----------



## TMedina

880arm said:


> Looks great. Congrats! :twothumbs



Seriously - great find!


----------



## TMedina

cland72 said:


> I called Surefire a few months ago and told them I needed new grip rings for my Z2. They sent them out to me at no charge.



Oh, that's very cool.


----------



## RI Chevy

cland72 said:


> I called Surefire a few months ago and told them I needed new grip rings for my Z2. They sent them out to me at no charge.



How does one install the grip rings? Is it difficult?


----------



## tobrien

880arm said:


> Looks great. Congrats! :twothumbs





RI Chevy said:


> That really looks good!





UVvis said:


> Tobrien,
> 
> Nice! The Z2 was my first Surefire light. I was amazed at how brilliant and bright the P60 was, some 15 years ago or so when I bought it. Then came the P61 and I was amazed again. Then the KX3, which was awesome for runtime, but awful by today's standards. Then the KL5, the new KL3, the P60L, the KX4, Oveready McClicky, a couple P60 drop ins... Now it essentially looks stock again, with the Mcclicky and a nailbender XP-G2 drop in.
> 
> My only complaint is that the grip rings are getting soft, probably from years of sunscreen, assorted lubricants, and that fun stuff.... It is one of my favorite Surefire handheld lights.





TMedina said:


> Seriously - great find!



thanks guys! 

@UVvis: While the Z2 was your first, the Z-series took me the longest to actually go through and buy. This'll be my second Z-series light, but for the longest time I always used 6P and C2 lights, but once you use a Z2 there's no going back!


----------



## cland72

RI Chevy said:


> How does one install the grip rings? Is it difficult?



I removed the tailcap, then slid/rolled the grip rings off the tail. Reverse to install the new ones. It's not hard at all.


----------



## RI Chevy

Thank you.


----------



## tobrien

it came this morning! Although it's not marked a Z2L, the Amazon seller included a free P60L-WH with it and two unopened (I took them out for this photo) Panasonic primaries. The P60L-WH has a really nice and snowy white tint, too, which I've never gotten on a P60L before.The grip rings aren't dried-out either. I believe this was a nice score for just $59 + ~$4 shipping (he sent it via 2-day priority).


----------



## RI Chevy

Nice! Does he have any more for sale? I'll take one like that for $59 plus $4.


----------



## tobrien

RI Chevy said:


> Nice! Does he have any more for sale? I'll take one like that for $59 plus $4.



thanks! no sir, I got the only Surefire he had listed that I saw


----------



## GrizzlyAdams

for some reason the z's don't seem to command the premium the C series does


----------



## tobrien

GrizzlyAdams said:


> for some reason the z's don't seem to command the premium the C series does



true true. 

I think it can be best summarized like the Glock vs. 1911 debate:

_C2 for purty, Z2 for durty_


----------



## Ravus

I have a 9Z that's so old, it still says "Laser Products" on the tailcap.

And it still works.


----------



## OKUPANT

OK, here's lame question
How do you, people, remove those rubber grip rings from Z-series lights? :thinking:


----------



## tobrien

OKUPANT said:


> OK, here's lame question
> How do you, people, remove those rubber grip rings from Z-series lights? :thinking:



I think most people just, quite literally, roll them back/over the tail threads


----------



## cland72

tobrien said:


> I think most people just, quite literally, roll them back/over the tail threads



Yep, that's what I do.


----------



## OKUPANT

Ok I'll try when my Z arrives
Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Indexmill

What is the "Amazon Marketplace"? I googled it and found what looked like it. Tried a few searches and they all returned nothing found. Seems like it should well have found something for some of the searches I tried.

What is the URL? Thank you. Indexmill.


----------



## Rat

Hey if you do not want them I am looking for a set of rubbers 

Cheers




OKUPANT said:


> OK, here's lame question
> How do you, people, remove those rubber grip rings from Z-series lights? :thinking:


----------



## OKUPANT

Rat said:


> Hey if you do not want them I am looking for a set of rubbers
> 
> Cheers



I don't have the light arrived yet, so I can't tell for sure. I just thought I might want to adjust my grip by removing a ring or two. If I decide to get rid of them I'll let you know


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Ive been off the forum for a while but its great to see that this thread is still going strong! I cant get enough of Z-series pics


----------



## Dave D

Added a couple of Z's to my collection, picked them up on eBay.

G2Z which had blown P60 bulb and I wasn't happy with the tail switch. Paid £11 ($18). Fitted a KX4-BKHA head, which matches the Nitrolon body quite well, and a McClicky switch.

Z2 received in its original packaging and appears unused, complete with paperwork and lanyard, paid £29 ($48). It was an incan, I don't know if they were made with the P60L lamp, so I've built my own drop-in for it using a Cree XM-L2 U2 on a Copper PCB, rated at 1040 lumens, with a 3/5 mode driver, so I use it with LMH and hide the SOS and Strobe modes. Fitted it with a 16650 KeepPower 2000mah battery and a McClicky tail switch. If I get bored of that I'll put an Sportac Triple Nichia 219 in it. 

So far the Z2 is a keeper, I like the feel and balance etc, it is nicer than the standard 6P, would have been nicer if it was HA3 coated, I may be tempted if Oveready bring out the Z2 HA3 as a host. Not sure about the G2Z, I may put that one back on eBay.


----------



## cland72

Dave D said:


> Added a couple of Z's to my collection, picked them up on eBay.
> 
> G2Z which had blown P60 bulb and I wasn't happy with the tail switch. Paid £11 ($18). Fitted a KX4-BKHA head, which matches the Nitrolon body quite well, and a McClicky switch.
> 
> Z2 received in its original packaging and appears unused, complete with paperwork and lanyard, paid £29 ($48). It was an incan, I don't know if they were made with the P60L lamp, so I've built my own drop-in for it using a Cree XM-L2 U2 on a Copper PCB, rated at 1040 lumens, with a 3/5 mode driver, so I use it with LMH and hide the SOS and Strobe modes. Fitted it with a 16650 KeepPower 2000mah battery and a McClicky tail switch. If I get bored of that I'll put an Sportac Triple Nichia 219 in it.
> 
> So far the Z2 is a keeper, I like the feel and balance etc, it is nicer than the standard 6P, would have been nicer if it was HA3 coated, I may be tempted if Oveready bring out the Z2 HA3 as a host. Not sure about the G2Z, I may put that one back on eBay.
> 
> http://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd436/2dmodels/SurefireZs_zps389a7b8d.jpg



A great deal on two beautiful lights!


----------



## chnzwh

Dave D said:


> Added a couple of Z's to my collection, picked them up on eBay.
> 
> G2Z which had blown P60 bulb and I wasn't happy with the tail switch. Paid £11 ($18). Fitted a KX4-BKHA head, which matches the Nitrolon body quite well, and a McClicky switch.
> 
> Z2 received in its original packaging and appears unused, complete with paperwork and lanyard, paid £29 ($48). It was an incan, I don't know if they were made with the P60L lamp, so I've built my own drop-in for it using a Cree XM-L2 U2 on a Copper PCB, rated at 1040 lumens, with a 3/5 mode driver, so I use it with LMH and hide the SOS and Strobe modes. Fitted it with a 16650 KeepPower 2000mah battery and a McClicky tail switch. If I get bored of that I'll put an Sportac Triple Nichia 219 in it.
> 
> So far the Z2 is a keeper, I like the feel and balance etc, it is nicer than the standard 6P, would have been nicer if it was HA3 coated, I may be tempted if Oveready bring out the Z2 HA3 as a host. Not sure about the G2Z, I may put that one back on eBay.



Absolutely great deal on both lights! In fact, Oveready had sold HAed & bored Z2s back then. I was hesitating whether to get one but before I could decide, the lights were all gone :sigh:


----------



## ElectronGuru

chnzwh said:


> Absolutely great deal on both lights! In fact, Oveready had sold HAed & bored Z2s back then. I was hesitating whether to get one but before I could decide, the lights were all gone :sigh:



Working on more. Here's a preview:


----------



## greatscoot

I'll take one.


----------



## Dave D

ElectronGuru said:


> Working on more. Here's a preview:



I'll take one as well, I assume they will be bored for 18650?

Will you be able to supply the rubber combat rings?


----------



## ElectronGuru

Bored yes, rings no.


----------



## erehwyrevekool

So beautiful HA w/o combat rings, good job! :thumbsup:


----------



## RI Chevy

ElectronGuru said:


> Working on more. Here's a preview:



Very nice! All it needs is a smoothie tail.


----------



## FPSRelic

ElectronGuru said:


> Bored yes, rings no.



Not sure if this is what Dave D meant, but are you supplying these hosts without combat rings? Or do you mean that you don't supply the combat rings as a separate item?


----------



## chnzwh

ElectronGuru said:


> Working on more. Here's a preview:


----------



## ElectronGuru

FPSRelic said:


> Not sure if this is what Dave D meant, but are you supplying these hosts without combat rings? Or do you mean that you don't supply the combat rings as a separate item?



Sorry for the confusion. These bodies did not come with combat rings and I have not been able to source them. These new hosts will be available in several configurations, but none will include combat rings.


----------



## Kestrel

FWIW for whomever might be interested I was able to find a decent substitute for the SF combat rings at Home Depot.
Rubber grommets - they had the correct ID and pretty close to the correct OD, but being grommets they had a slot running around the OD.
Works fine, just looks a little odd that's all.


----------



## TMedina

Oooh, pics please?


----------



## Kestrel

I'll see what I can do - haven't seen them for years, I'll check HD again next time I'm there...


----------



## tobrien

i hope Home Depot still has those, sounds like a legit replacement


----------



## Kestrel

Kestrel said:


> FWIW for whomever might be interested I was able to find a decent substitute for the SF combat rings at Home Depot.
> Rubber grommets - they had the correct ID and pretty close to the correct OD, but being grommets they had a slot running around the OD.
> Works fine, just looks a little odd that's all.





tobrien said:


> i hope Home Depot still has those, sounds like a legit replacement


OK here we go. 

First I tried the 3/4" grommets, since those match the* ID *of the original 'Z' grip ring fairly closely:


















IMO they ended up having a too-large final OD, so I went back for a smaller 5/8" grommet:






















They work very well, IMO. A tight fit, but they won't be moving around on the flashlight body at all. 
The look a little odd, but feel very good in the hand - which is what counts. A very grippy rubber compound.

In the 'bolts' section (the pull-out trays), $1.17 @ Home Depot.
I do prefer the originals for appearance, but these work well in a pinch. 

Hope this helps,


----------



## tobrien

thank you Kestrel, that's an awesome find and a huge help to CPFers and, more importantly, Z addicts haha


----------



## Bullzeyebill

K, nice work.

Bill


----------



## ElectronGuru

We can source these, for a functional setup:


----------



## TMedina

Awesome Kestrel, thanks!


----------



## ElectronGuru

greatscoot said:


> I'll take one.




Thanks guys. All set:


----------



## OKUPANT

ElectronGuru said:


> Thanks guys. All set:
> <Pic quote deleted - Kestrel>



So are these actually a machined 6P bodies, right?


----------



## ElectronGuru

Yes. Disassembled, machined inside, machined outside, stripped, coated, machined again, and reassembled. The shaved 6P went through all the same steps, but less intensively.


----------



## OKUPANT

Nice. Any plans on making an unbored version, for those flashaholics who prefer to use 123 primaries?


----------



## ElectronGuru

Well, its easy enough to modify less. But scale of production is up to you guys.

If these are popular enough to do more, we can offer more options.

In the mean time (or if not), we have 16mm battery sleeves.


----------



## OKUPANT

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Ordered an Oveready 6Z on Friday. So excited. The plan is to use rubber(?) nitro fuel tubing purchased from a Radio Control Car Retailer to make a lanyard for it that utilizes knots for finger rests (cigar grip). The concept has been proven on an Oveready slim body. The lanyard is continuous around the wrist with a simple overhand knot where it meets the body and a knot on the other side of the body where the ends of the lanyard tube meet.


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Alright: 34 second video demonstrating Lanyard/Finger Rest for ordered Oveready 6Z. 

Very impressive, the rubber grommit from Home Depot, idea.


http://youtu.be/XH87ym9qWPY


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## RI Chevy

Cool idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave D

I've emailed SF to try and get some combat rings, if they come up trumps then I'll be ordering one!


----------



## Kestrel

Please keep in mind that this is a discussion thread - commerce-related postings or transactions should be handled via PM, another dedicated subforum, or website. Thank you,

Edit: I do think it's OK for us "Z-addicts" )) to be informed of this sort of availability - a classic SF design that has been out of production for quite a while now.


----------



## Kestrel

*SureFire G2Z:

*






--------------------

Grip ring from Home Depot. Grip ring Spacers by Oveready.


----------



## tobrien

nice Kestrel!


----------



## Mr.Freeze

very old school: Laser Products 6Z with shock absorbing Bezel


----------



## jamesmtl514

Very cool.
I really like that head and combo looks great.


----------



## Dredator

I'm a big fan of the Z2. I've had mine a long time and swapped out the P60 for a KX4D, now it's just there in my EDC rotation with my P2X defender and a couple of Nitecores.


Dredat☠r


----------



## Kestrel

The nice thing about the Oveready spacer rings I've been messing with is that, being smaller lengthwise, a person is able to 'fine-tune' the location of the SF grip ring compared to using the original SF spacer ring(s).

Last night I finally got my shorter 'Z's set up for how they feel best for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## tobrien

wait a minute, so are the two "not raised" rings simply for holding the raised on in place???


----------



## Kestrel

Yes, they merely position the primary grip ring on the body.
My longest light (7Z) needs four spacer rings to get the grip ring in the right place for my fingers and my 9Z needs two.

I've went back and forth between no spacer ring and just one for my 6Z & G2Z, but these ~half width spacer rings solve that. 

The thing is that all lights have a natural balance point in the hand; changing out the spacer rings lets me dial my Z's in perfectly - one of the reasons I like Z's the most.
(I used to prefer C's but sold most of them off after I got used to these.)


----------



## tobrien

I've been meaning to post my Z set: Z2-BK, Z2-BK, G2Z-TN, G2Z-BK (all but the tan one have McClicky setups)

as of right now, the setups are:
_Z2-BK (the one with the silver cren bezel)_: custom made P60 with XM-L2 3C on copper and Hyperion firmware and electroplated copper pill (mattaus is the man behind this stuff, but a BLF member built the module)
_Z2-BK (silver flat bezel)_: some single mode XM-L2 on copper (SMO reflector, LED possibly around 3.5 Amps?????)
_G2Z-TN_: Malkoff M61*L* 219A
_G2Z-BK_: single mode, 700 mA Nichia 219A module (by PoQ and he did an AWESOME job)


----------



## tobrien

Kestrel said:


> Yes, they merely position the primary grip ring on the body.
> My longest light (7Z) needs four spacer rings to get the grip ring in the right place for my fingers and my 9Z needs two.
> 
> I've went back and forth between no spacer ring and just one for my 6Z, but these ~half width spacer rings solve that.
> 
> The thing is that all lights have a natural balance point in the hand; changing out the spacer rings lets me dial my Z's in perfectly - one of the reasons I like Z's the most.
> (I used to prefer C's but sold most of them off after I got used to these.)



dang, well you learn something new every day! haha I always assumed the other rings were supposed to mark where different fingers might go. it all makes more sense now that these two hold the main one

thanks K!


----------



## Kestrel

So, is this a *U2Z*? :devil:


----------



## Bullzeyebill

K, looks like it was fun getting than ring on.

Bill


----------



## Kestrel

Bullzeyebill said:


> K, looks like it was fun getting than ring on.


It's actually pretty easy if a person was swapping bodies and the U2 clip at the same time.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Oh, you got it back?

Bill


----------



## chnzwh

How about this LXZ2?


----------



## Tana

That reminds me on lego's I did couple of years back... 





LX2 with grip rings is very cool setup and without 2-way clip easier to operate (they are usually on lanyards anyway)...


----------



## Dave D

I decided to bore my Z2, using the sandpaper duct taped to a drill bit, and it turned out really good. This is my second DIY boring that I've done, my first was the SF P2X Fury. It took a while, using 40 grit emery paper and then a final polish with 1200 grade wet 'n' dry.

My Z2 now happily accepts a Nitecore 81650 3400mah and can also still be used with 2 x CR123's in one of Oveready's delrin tubes.






I also replaced the circuit board on the drop-in that I built for this light. I had used a board with 3 modes + 5 modes, to change between the two if you switch the light on in low mode after 5 seconds it flashes and that point switch the light off and on again to switch the other mode. I found it annoying that the light flashed and decided to change the board for another board that I could permanently select 3 mode. I have found the 3 mode spacings on the new board better than the previous one, more like 50, 300, and 1000 lumen spacing, the previous one had very little difference between the medium and high settings.

The Z2 has become one of my favourite lights, it feels right in the hand, can be gripped securely and now that it accepts a 18650 there is little else I need in a light of this size.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Dave D said:


> I decided to bore my Z2, using the sandpaper duct taped to a drill bit, and it turned out really good. This is my second DIY boring that I've done, my first was the SF P2X Fury. It took a while, using 40 grit emery paper and then a final polish with 1200 grade wet 'n' dry.
> 
> My Z2 now happily accepts a Nitecore 81650 3400mah and can also still be used with 2 x CR123's in one of Oveready's delrin tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Z2 has become one of my favourite lights, it feels right in the hand, can be gripped securely and now that it accepts a 18650 there is little else I need in a light of this size.



Thanks for showing what you've done. What size and what type of drill bit did you use? I can't imagine it was a spade bit but am not sure if you used an auger bit. Was it smaller than, say, 19-20 mm?


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Dave D

KITROBASKIN said:


> Thanks for showing what you've done. What size and what type of drill bit did you use? I can't imagine it was a spade bit but am not sure if you used an auger bit. Was it smaller than, say, 19-20 mm?



It needed to be smaller than the bore of the light so I could duct tape the sand paper to it and insert it into the body. The drill was about 1/2", the sandpaper is about 4 1/2" wide on a 10m roll, so I just cut off a piece about 10" long then duct taped one end to the drill bit, simply wrapped the rest around the drill and then tested for fit, if it wouldn't go into the battery tube then I cut off a bit of the sandpaper and tried again, I used a rechargeable power drill (3 fully charged batteries), and then started the boring process being careful not to put too much pressure on any particular spot, I did it from both ends of the tube and once the sandpaper was moving in and out easily I withdrew the drill, cut off some of the worn sandpaper and then re-wrapped the sandpaper with a thin piece of card to pack it out and when it was a tight fit continued with the boring. If you look into a Z2 from the lamp end there is a ridge at the end of the battery tube, you have to sand almost all of it away to fit a 18650. 
If you do it by holding the flashlight body in your hand (wearing a thick glove as the body gets hot) and use the drill with you other hand it will self centre and you shouldn't end up causing any damage to the body.
Search youtube for '*How to convert a Surefire 6P to 18650 battery**'.*


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Dave D said:


> It needed to be smaller than the bore of the light so I could duct tape the sand paper to it and insert it into the body. The drill was about 1/2", the sandpaper is about 4 1/2" wide on a 10m roll, so I just cut off a piece about 10" long then duct taped one end to the drill bit, simply wrapped the rest around the drill and then tested for fit, if it wouldn't go into the battery tube then I cut off a bit of the sandpaper and tried again, I used a rechargeable power drill (3 fully charged batteries), and then started the boring process being careful not to put too much pressure on any particular spot, I did it from both ends of the tube and once the sandpaper was moving in and out easily I withdrew the drill, cut off some of the worn sandpaper and then re-wrapped the sandpaper with a thin piece of card to pack it out and when it was a tight fit continued with the boring. If you look into a Z2 from the lamp end there is a ridge at the end of the battery tube, you have to sand almost all of it away to fit a 18650.
> If you do it by holding the flashlight body in your hand (wearing a thick glove as the body gets hot) and use the drill with you other hand it will self centre and you shouldn't end up causing any damage to the body.
> Search youtube for '*How to convert a Surefire 6P to 18650 battery**'.*



That's Great. Thanks!


----------



## Mr.Freeze




----------



## RI Chevy

Just a quick question regarding a stock Z2 tail cap. The spring inside the tail cap popped out, and I am unable to get it to stay in place or go back inside. Is this normal? It is a real pain when changing batteries. Is there an easy way to fix this, or should I just get another tail cap? Of all of the SUREFIRE lights that I own, this is a first for me. Not bad.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

RI Chevy said:


> Just a quick question regarding a stock Z2 tail cap. The spring inside the tail cap popped out, and I am unable to get it to stay in place or go back inside. Is this normal? It is a real pain when changing batteries. Is there an easy way to fix this, or should I just get another tail cap? Of all of the SUREFIRE lights that I own, this is a first for me. Not bad.



Oh Man, Do yourself a favor and look at the Oveready tailcaps. They also have SureFire stock tailcaps, last time I looked. They have come out with some new variations and will be releasing more in a month or two(?). Seems like you could send it back to SureFire for a fix/replacement if no one here can provide a quick fix.


----------



## RI Chevy

I do have a few different tail caps that I can use. I have several Malkoff's, and a few Oveready's.  But I was just curious to know if there is a fix for this. I wanted to keep it OEM.


----------



## Xacto

I too had that problem once but could manage to press it back into the Tailcap. But it was fiddly.

cheers
Thorsten


----------



## tobrien

does anyone have a pic of a Z3 with a M2-sized Cryos bezel and an Oveready Triad?

I'm thinking this may be my grail setup


----------



## tobrien

I finally have a Z3 coming to me and an A19.

The Z3 I bought had its grip rings substituted for some better alternative ones. I'm really quite excited about this!

pic from seller:


----------



## greatscoot

Nice score. :twothumbs


----------



## RI Chevy

Looks real nice Tucker! :thumbsup:


----------



## cland72

tobrien said:


> I finally have a Z3 coming to me and an A19.
> 
> The Z3 I bought had its grip rings substituted for some better alternative ones. I'm really quite excited about this!
> 
> pic from seller:



You'll really like it. 2x16650 or 2x17670 is excellent with the P90.


----------



## Kestrel

tobrien said:


> The Z3 I bought had its grip rings substituted for some better alternative ones. I'm really quite excited about this!


Always interested in alternative grip rings, please post a pic or two when it arrives.


----------



## bound

Z3





12ZM















AZ2










Z2-BK





9Z










6Z-NTI


----------



## luisma

Brian as usual your collection is amazing. You always surprise me with new lights. Great lights.

Luis


----------



## bound

luisma said:


> Brian as usual your collection is amazing. You always surprise me with new lights. Great lights.
> 
> Luis


Hi Luis,
Thanks for your appreciation.
Show here, to make us happy.
Bryan


----------



## Tana

Does Z2X count ???













With XPG2 @ 3 Amps it gives better throw than XPE versions and greater output than 219B versions of X-series...


----------



## Mr.Freeze

very nice modding, my friend! driven at 3 amps. will be very impressive :rock:


----------



## RI Chevy

Very Nice Tana! :thumbsup:


----------



## tobrien

greatscoot said:


> Nice score. :twothumbs





RI Chevy said:


> Looks real nice Tucker! :thumbsup:





cland72 said:


> You'll really like it. 2x16650 or 2x17670 is excellent with the P90.


thanks guys! I just got it in yesterday and it's amazing!


Kestrel said:


> Always interested in alternative grip rings, please post a pic or two when it arrives.



roger that and here goes (Z3 pictured followed by Z3 + A19):










I definitely have to say that these substitute O-rings behind the "big" o-ring are *a lot* more secure and nicer. The rounded shape of them is also, at least to me, much more comfortable on the grip.

I'm not sure what O-rings these are as I don't have calipers, but I'll find out from my friend I bought the Z3 from

This Z3 is perfect for the Malkoff M61SHO 219B


----------



## croz3212

tobrien, that Z3 is awesome.

I'm on the hunt for one, or a 9Z, for my next host.

After a while away, I am back into the Z series for handhelds. The shape just works for my hand in most any hold. 

I've got a little start going but the longer lights are where I'm headed.


----------



## Discman

EDC should be the all time favourite. I wonder why?


----------



## Tana




----------



## RI Chevy

Nice.


----------



## cland72

Sorry I haven't taken my own picture yet, but I was eager to share my sweet score. I picked up a "well loved" 9Z on eBay for $19 delivered. The package included the 9Z, lanyard ring, two P91s (one was broken in transit), a P90, two Z17 replacement lens kits, and some kind of REALLY old leather holster. It even had the original paperwork that came with the light!

I cleaned up the light and replaced the lens (it was scratched and had heat damage), popped in two 17500s and it was working like new again! The only thing I'm not crazy about is the non-lockout tailcap, but I'd hate to replace it with a Z41 since the tailcap says 9Z on it. I think I'll keep it as my nightstand "bump in the night" light.

I'll try to get a better picture this weekend, but here's something in the meantime.


----------



## Eric242

cland72 said:


> I picked up a "well loved" 9Z on eBay for $19 delivered.


Wow, $19! Who could have resisted that :thumbsup: that´s a great ebay score. Even cooler that it had the replacement lens.

Eric


----------



## cland72

Eric242 said:


> Wow, $19! Who could have resisted that :thumbsup: that´s a great ebay score. Even cooler that it had the replacement lens.
> 
> Eric



I have a bad habit of buying things that are underpriced, whether I need them or not. Half of my collection exists because I couldn't NOT buy something at the price it was being offered!


----------



## Eric242

Haha, I had that disease once too but most of the time I manage to resist´nowadays


----------



## Kestrel

cland72 said:


> [...] The only thing I'm not crazy about is the non-lockout tailcap, but I'd hate to replace it with a Z41 since the tailcap says 9Z on it. I think I'll keep it as my nightstand "bump in the night" light.


Hi cland72, I see that you inquired in another thread about trying to get lockout capability in your older 9Z (i.e. pre-Z41) tailcap.

Please allow me to make one observation; During my low-light handgun training class (back in late-2013) I used a few different SF's but found that the nice large buttons on the older non-lockout tailcaps made for more secure switching compared to the smaller buttons on the newer Z41 tailcaps. Their manipulation was more positive and my lights that had them were less likely to turn off / deactivate accidentally during handgun practice from occasionally-marginal thumb or palm pressure.

If you want to keep this light as a bedstand light, I think that the older tailcap may be actually better for your intended usage. Just a thought,


----------



## cland72

Kestrel said:


> Hi cland72, I see that you inquired in another thread about trying to get lockout capability in your older 9Z (i.e. pre-Z41) tailcap.
> 
> Please allow me to make one observation; During my low-light handgun training class (back in late-2013) I used a few different SF's but found that the nice large buttons on the older non-lockout tailcaps made for more secure switching compared to the smaller buttons on the newer Z41 tailcaps. Their manipulation was more positive and my lights that had them were less likely to turn off / deactivate accidentally during handgun practice from occasionally-marginal thumb or palm pressure.
> 
> If you want to keep this light as a bedstand light, I think that the older tailcap may be actually better for your intended usage. Just a thought,



Thanks for sharing your first hand experience, Kestrel. I read that thread shortly after you posted it, but obviously didn't remember/catch the part about the older tailcap being better for you. Good to know - thanks for bringing it to my attention!


----------



## Kestrel

No worries, not sure if I posted that info in my thread anyhow.
BTW I admit I'm a bit envious of your $19 score; I've found some good deals in my day but nothing like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## cland72

Kestrel said:


> No worries, not sure if I posted that info in my thread anyhow.
> BTW I admit I'm a bit envious of your $19 score; I've found some good deals in my day but nothing like that. :thumbsup:



You sure did - I went back and re-read it again. And yes, for $19 how was I NOT supposed to buy it?! 
Speaking of which, I just saw a user E1B on eBay for $55 shipped - almost pulled the trigger on it, but I already have one and really don't need to spend $50 on something I don't need.



Kestrel said:


> Bringing this back around to flashlights, while I found that manipulating my SF C2 was pretty easy, I found the classic 6Z body style to be the best: Not only was it slightly lighter (making grip transitions easier & less likelihood of dropping the light), but the slightly narrower body section made the flashlight easier to keep full control of at all times. *The older non-lockout tailcap button was simply perfect: soft and wide, easy to activate and keep on during live fire.*


----------



## cland72




----------



## Tana

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## RI Chevy

Nice color!

Have they been Tananized?


----------



## Tana

RI Chevy said:


> Nice color!
> 
> Have they been Tananized?



Still empty hosts, waiting patiently on their turn... but I do have a special plan for each of them...


----------



## RI Chevy

Nice!


----------



## recDNA

Mine sporting a triple 219b from sportac these days


----------



## RBMIII

Came home today with this:




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]

Sealed with tape, which is old and drying out but unbroken. Not sure if that was the original way to seal it. The red on the packaging has faded to pink now.
Haven't opened it yet. Don't know if I'll ever open it.


----------



## Bright Ideas

Sooo....I have 2 of my first Z2 Combat Lights coming! 1 is a bit worn on the cap and bezel, but the other has a red filter, lanyard ring and looks to be pretty minty! Can't wait to get them! I will post pics when they arrive!!! 
This CPF is FULL of enablers:nana:! 

I have 16 NIP 6Ps, 1 G2L with a Malkoff M61WL and Z44 bezel, 1 Nitecore P12GT, 1 Solarforce L2T with Nailbender 2 mode High, Low, and 1 Solarforce L2P with Nailbender 3 mode High, Med, Low, Xtar VC2 Plus Master charger, 4 Orbtronic 2500mAh 16650s, 4 Orbtronic 3500mAh 18650s, 1 Cryos Z44 cooling head, and 2 stainless Xeno crenelated bezel rings....PHEW! When does it stop??? I just got into this less than 3 weeks ago.....:thinking:


----------



## ven

WOW Z overload, thanks to archimedes for linking.............At 1st i was never too sure on the 6z/z2 thinner body, however over time i have grown to love it. Its defo up there as a fav surefire, along with the c2. 

Here are a few of mine,
























Quad 219bt 4000k with H17f


----------



## cody12

Coming in the mail is an AZ2 combatlight. If anyone could tell me a little 
background on this light I sure would appreciate it. It's coming in the original box. Ser # X00360 of 1000..Described as prototype. Black. Never 'seen one before. Looks to be mint. Well find out tomorrow $149
What do you think?
Steve in L.A.


----------



## ven

I think it will be junk, ship immediately to UK(to me) to save any disappointment :nana:

This?
https://www.tactical-life.com/gear/surefire-az2-led-combat-light/

Looks very nice , congrats


----------



## ven

Work Z






Incand z










Triple z





Love a naked z2 as well, super sleek


----------



## Monocrom

Wouldn't say I'm an addict. But after my SureFire G2Z MV comes in.... I might become one. 

_(My very first Z-series SF light.)_


----------



## ven

I think you will, i also think i need a newer z as all of mine are old school(which i love)


----------



## xdayv

Any love for the Oveready Z platform?


----------



## Monocrom

ven said:


> I think you will, i also think i need a newer z as all of mine are old school(which i love)



Nothing wrong with Old School SureFires. Ordered the G2Z MV because I couldn't find any Old School G2Z (First Gen.) lights. Back in the day, the first Official tactical illumination tool of the NRA. Nothing engraved on them. Just everyone knew. Figured if I can't get a First Gen., might as well get the current Gen. I figure 800 lumens vs. 65 might make a difference. Thankfully it'll fit bezel-up in my Old School SF V70 holster.


----------



## novice

Monocrom said:


> ...because I couldn't find any Old School G2Z (First Gen.) lights. Back in the day, the first Official tactical illumination tool of the NRA. Nothing engraved on them. Just everyone knew.



Monocrom,
My only black G2Z has the raised letters "NRA" on the battery tube, opposite the Surefire logo. There was nothing printed on the bezel. I bought it from the online NRA store, when they were clearing them out several years ago. I love the G2Z.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

xdayv said:


> Any love for the Oveready Z platform?



Total Love
I use a shock cord lanyard in place of grip ring, and have the old model that required purchase of a bezel. The integrated model they have built recently looks good as well.

1:45 shows one of mine:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amIPT5fiEkI


----------



## Agile54

cody12 said:


> Coming in the mail is an AZ2 combatlight. If anyone could tell me a little
> background on this light I sure would appreciate it. It's coming in the original box. Ser # X00360 of 1000..Described as prototype. Black. Never 'seen one before. Looks to be mint. Well find out tomorrow $149
> What do you think?
> Steve in L.A.



Sorta sim. to Steve fellas but a bud local to me has a NIW/unopened SF Z2 Combat Light (65 lumen) he’s trying to sell me for $195.

Sorta clueless on what’s a fair price so any input is appreciated & honestly not sure what I’d even do w/ it, so what’s the consensus here?


----------



## id30209

Agile54 said:


> Sorta sim. to Steve fellas but a bud local to me has a NIW/unopened SF Z2 Combat Light (65 lumen) he’s trying to sell me for $195.
> 
> Sorta clueless on what’s a fair price so any input is appreciated & honestly not sure what I’d even do w/ it, so what’s the consensus here?



I’ve got mine cheap


----------



## archimedes

A reminder that "price fishing" in the discussion forums is discouraged.


----------



## id30209

Dang, just woke up and missed the subject. Yeap, give it a look on an ebay, few items are posted there


----------



## xdayv

KITROBASKIN said:


> 1:45 shows one of mine:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amIPT5fiEkI



Awesome setup there! And yeah I'm a fan of shock/bungee cord as well.


----------



## ven

Very cool Kitro


----------



## Monocrom

novice said:


> Monocrom,
> My only black G2Z has the raised letters "NRA" on the battery tube, opposite the Surefire logo. There was nothing printed on the bezel. I bought it from the online NRA store, when they were clearing them out several years ago. I love the G2Z.



NICE! Seems the NRA bought quite a few and had SureFire put their initials on them. Even the stock G2Zs were promoted by the NRA as their officially recommended light. Seeing what's currently on their website in terms of lights.... rather disappointing.


----------



## Kestrel

My 'car light' (not my rather-spendy "Z" car 'kit'), is a nice unobtrusive 'NRA' G2Z (hosting an M61N); my records show the host was purchased on the BST subforum for $50 in 2013. I do rather like how the Nitrolon 'Z' doesn't look too fancy.


----------



## LogansRun

Still love my Z2's... I have a bored Z2 with Malkoff 361N on my nightstand. Wish SF still made these lights... :mecry:


----------



## rrego

like Z-series also (old and new) 

https://imgur.com/a/OJ00OsA


----------



## ven

Awesome rrego


----------



## id30209




----------



## rrego

Thanks Ven :thumbsup:, always like checking out your Surefire posts.

9Z is niiice....


----------



## Monocrom

You know you've been in this hobby for FAR too long when you can't remember what you have anymore. Awhile back in this topic, I mentioned the SureFire G2Z MV being my first ever Z series light. Yeah, oops! No. 

I do have a classic 9Z with the traditional bezel. Had it for a few years. Just honestly forgot.


----------



## ven

:fail:

...............you cant have a light like that and forget, instant :banned:


Pics to make it up


----------



## Kestrel

May have posted at least some of these before, but my latest collection of Z's:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qlhrfgy0ixpvz71/20180610_132727.jpg?dl=0

Goes without saying that Z's are my very favorite SF's.


----------



## id30209

Kestrel, is that G3”Z” made by Nitroz?

BTW your line up is sweet AF!


----------



## Kestrel

Thank you; yes, and he did a very nice job on it - check out the surface finish on the turned-down section, it is an excellent match to the injection mold texturing: 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/yfsmq7agffcsovi/20180610_134329.jpg?dl=0


----------



## knucklegary

It appears after turning down that section was bead blasted to blend the texture.. Nice Job!


----------



## Monocrom

ven said:


> :fail:
> 
> ...............you cant have a light like that and forget, instant :banned:
> 
> 
> Pics to make it up



Oooo.... It's somewhere behind me in one of the far too numerous storage bins. It's going to take me _awhile _to find it. Even more embarrassing. :duh2:


----------



## kamagong

I lucked onto a Z2 at a good price. Should be here on Tuesday. Now I'm on the lookout for a G2Z. Thanks for nothing guys! lovecpf


----------



## kamagong

This thing is wonderful!





​


----------



## novice

kamagong,
I think that you will enjoy the G2Z also, when you finally get one. I actually prefer it to the Z2, mainly because of the fact that it does not transfer cold to the hands the way that aluminum does, and the way that the nitrolon feels on the inside edges of my fingers when held in a cigar grip. Hard to describe that tactile sensation exactly, but I like it better. Nitroz did a fantastic job on a "G3Z" that he made for me, also. He does wonderful work.


----------



## kamagong

Anything is possible, but I much prefer my 6Ps to my G2. I have to say though, I'm finding it harder to find a G2Z than a Z2.


----------



## Infinite01

I'm a fan of the Z series but my C-2 and E2E are my top favorites so far.


----------



## kamagong

Received yesterday. This one I can use without hesitation, unlike my minty Z2 with box and papers. 






The only problem is that I now have more hosts than drop-ins.


----------



## ven

Congrats, glad you found one, sure not that easy these days. I got lucky a while back in the UK, cant quite remember how much i paid..............more than £60 though.

I dont use mine that much after using in work for a few months. Much prefer over the G2 for the design and feel in hand.


----------



## kamagong

Thanks. I agree about the G2s. I appreciate them, I've had a half-dozen in various flavors, but this G2Z immediately supplanted them in terms of preference. Unfortunately, the premium they commanded over the G2 when new remains in place. G2Zs, when they can be found, are still significantly more expensive than G2s.


----------



## thermal guy

I just scored on a pretty nice 9Z. Always wanted one when they first came out but couldn’t afford it back then. Now I’m debating as to run it incandescent with either a P90,HO-9. Or been seriously thinking of dropping a M61W in her. Decisions decisions


----------



## RichardWad

Just got a G2ZMV and love it, but I didnt pay attention to the specs to realize it's significantly smaller than the G2 or G2. 

I'm still trying to find a method to either:
pocket carry (using a pocket clip), or
custom kydex outside-waistband or kydex inside the waistband carry.


----------



## RichardWad

I have and love the G2ZMV, but do not have a carry method for it (pocket clip, duty holster, or concealed kydex holster) due to its nonstandard size. It's very cute and small compared to the 6P/G2 Surefire standard

Have a G2ZX coming in the mail...and fortunately carry solutions exist for it. Wish it had the MaxVision beam though [emoji846].


----------

